# Ταλέντο στη μετάφραση!!



## Oneiro13 (Nov 7, 2011)

Καλησπέρα!
Όπως είχα αναφέρει και στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν, είμαι φοιτήτρια της Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας και ενδιαφέρομαι ν' ασχοληθώ επαγγελματικά με την μετάφραση.
Επειδή όμως θεωρώ ότι η μετάφραση είναι ένα είδος τέχνης πιστεύω πως για να ξεκινήσει κάποιος να βλέπει επαγγελματικά αυτόν τον τομέα θα πρέπει να έχει και κάποιο ταλέντο-κλίση σε αυτόν.
Π.χ. έχω γνωρίσει άτομα μέσα στη σχολή που ενώ τους αρέσει πολύ η μετάφραση, δεν κατορθώνουν να κάνουν επιτυχημένες μεταφράσεις και έχω γνωρίσει επίσης άτομα που δεν πολυενδιαφέρονται για τη μετάφραση, αλλά έαν κάποιο μάθημα απαιτεί εργασίες πάνω στη μετάφραση , μεταφράζουν εξαιρετικά.
Προσωπικά, απ' ότι μου έχουν πει συμφοιτητές και καθηγητές, μεταφράζω πολύ καλά. Μάλιστα, όταν είχα κατά καιρούς μεταφράσει μέσα στην τάξη πολιτικά κείμενα η καθηγήτρια μου είπε πως ήταν σα να είχα κάνει επαγγελματική μετάφραση.
Μήπως όμως όλοι αυτοί υπερβάλλουν λιγάκι;; Μήπως δεν είμαι και τόσο καλή;;
Πώς μπορώ να γνωρίζω αν θα είμαι καλή σε αυτόν τον τομέα έτσι ώστε να ζητήσω δουλειά κάπου ως μεταφράστρια;;
Προσωπικά, μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ να μεταφράζω. Είχα μεταφράσει 20-30 σελίδες ενός βιβλίου με φιλοσοφικό περιεχόμενο για μια εργασία της σχολής. Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ η όλη διαδικασία, ειδικά η μετάφραση λογοτεχνικών κειμένων. Σε λίγο καιρό θ' αρχίσω να μεταφράζω κανένα μυθιστόρημα για εξάσκηση και διασκέδαση.:)
Όμως πώς μπορώ να ξέρω αν "κάνω" γι' αυτή τη δουλειά;; Και αν κάνω, μπορώ ως μία απλή απόφοιτη της αγγλικής φιλολογίας ν' αναλαμβάνω μεταφράσεις;; Σκεπτόμουν για κάποιο μεταπτυχιακό σε κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο ή σε κάποια ιδιωτική σχολή μετάφρασης, αλλά αυτό στο άμεσο μέλλον είναι απαγορευμένο για μένα εξαιτίας της κρίσης. No money, no honey!:angry:

ΥΓ: Συγγνώμη αν σας ζάλισα, αλλά και γω είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένη με αυτό το θέμα και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.:huh:


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω τι θα πουν οι επαγγελματίες εδώ μέσα, πάντως "ερασιτέχνες" που κάνουν εξαιρετική δουλειά υπάρχουν. 
Επιπλέον, θα έλεγα να μη στενοχωριέσαι που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μεταπτυχιακά. Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν υπερτιμηθεί οι μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι το αντίδοτο στην ανεργία, τουλάχιστον όχι για όλους, κι η επιλογή τους πρέπει να γίνεται με πολύ ξεκάθαρη ιδέα για το τι θες να κάνεις και πώς θα σε βοηθήσουν οι σπουδές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2011)

Κάποιος είχε πει, νομίζω, ότι το ταλέντο είναι 5% έμπνευση (inspiration) και 95% ιδρώτας (perspiration). 

Μια φίλη μου είχε ένα δάσκαλο στο μπαλέτο ο οποίος είχε χορέψει με τις καλύτερες ομάδες του κόσμου, και έλεγε "το μπαλέτο δεν με ήθελε, αλλά το ήθελα εγώ". 

Αν θέλεις να μεταφράσεις, σίγουρα μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις. Για την επιτυχία μετράει πολύ περισσότερο η στοχοθεσία, η επιμονή, η συνέπεια, η εργατικότητα, η εφευρετικότητα, παρά το "ταλέντο". Το αν κάνεις για τη δουλειά ή όχι θα το δείξει η αγορά, και το αν έχεις ταλέντο ή όχι θα το κρίνουν οι αναγνώστες.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2011)

Ανοιχτά μυαλά, διάβασμα εφημερίδων-λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων-δοκιμίων και ενημέρωση για ποικίλα θέματα συνιστούν μια καλή μαγιά που τώρα μπορεί να μη σου φαίνονται χρήσιμα ή να τα βλέπεις βαρετά, αλλά όταν αργότερα πιάσεις κάτι να μεταφράσεις και λόγω των γνώσεων που θα έχεις αποκτήσει γλιτώσεις αρκετό χρόνο από ερωτήσεις ή ψαξίματα, τότε θα σου φανούν πολύτιμα και θα ευγνωμονείς τον εαυτό σου που διάβασε εκείνο το άσχετο άρθρο για την ταραντούλα της Βιρμανίας... (λέμε τώρα!) :)


Εδιτ: Και θα γλιτώσεις και πολλές παρανοήσεις. ;)


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2011)

Ίσως πρέπει να πούμε επίσης ότι μπορεί να χρειαστεί να ανοίξεις λεξικό και για λέξεις που νομίζεις ότι τις ξέρεις. Αυτό το ξεχνάνε πολλοί.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2011)

Πάντα και είναι το πρώτο που πρέπει να μαθαίνουν οι φοιτητές... Όπως και το να ρωτάς δεν είναι κακό!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ίσως πρέπει να πούμε επίσης ότι μπορεί να χρειαστεί να ανοίξεις λεξικό και για λέξεις που νομίζεις ότι τις ξέρεις. Αυτό το ξεχνάνε πολλοί.


Πράγματι. Όπως παρέθεσε και ο νίκελ εδώ: 
*"οι πιο επικίνδυνες παγίδες κρύβονται στις απόλυτες «βεβαιότητές» μας για τις «αυτονοήτως» γνωστές λέξεις, παρά σε μιαν άγνωστη εντελώς".*

Μια άλλη ατάκα που με βοηθά πάντα την άκουσα σε ένα σεμινάριο μετάφρασης του ποιητή και μεταφραστή Tomás Segovia:
*"Αυτό που χάνεται στη μετάφραση δεν είναι η ακρίβεια, αλλά η αμφισημία."*
Πράγματι, συχνά καλούμαστε να κάνουμε μια επιλογή ανάμεσα στις διάφορες σημασίες μιας λέξης, καθηλώνοντας έτσι τη λέξη σε μία απ' όλες, ενώ στο πρωτότυπο διατηρούσε την ευελιξία της.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 8, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας και τις συμβουλές σας!:)



azimuthios said:


> Πάντα και είναι το πρώτο που πρέπει να μαθαίνουν οι φοιτητές... Όπως και το να ρωτάς δεν είναι κακό!



Συμφωνώ απολύτως πως θα πρέπει να ρωτάμε για ό,τι δεν γνωρίζουμε ή θέλουμε να μάθουμε, όμως θα μπορούμε πάντα να βρίσκουμε απαντήσεις στις απορίες μας;;
Π.χ. πείτε ότι μου δίνει κάποιος να του μεταφράσω ένα κείμενο 5-6 σελίδων το οποίο έχει να κάνει με όρους που χρησιμοποιούνται στον τομέα της αεροναυπηγικής, εγώ τι κάνω;;
Το σταυρό μου και μεταφράζω;;
Μπορεί εγώ να μην έχω κάποιο γνωστό που ν' ασχολείται με τον συγκεκριμένο τομέα, έτσι ώστε να με κατατοπίσει σε κάποια θέματα και σε συγκεκριμένη ορολογία.
Σίγουρα σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα βοηθούσε το google και γενικά το διαδίκτυο, όμως πώς μπορώ να ξέρω πως η μετάφραση που θα έχω κάνει για ένα κέιμενο με αντικείμενο άγνωστο προς εμένα θα είναι σωστή και κατ' επέκταση επιτυχημένη;;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2011)

Oneiro13 said:


> Συμφωνώ απολύτως πως θα πρέπει να ρωτάμε για ό,τι δεν γνωρίζουμε ή θέλουμε να μάθουμε, όμως θα μπορούμε πάντα να βρίσκουμε απαντήσεις στις απορίες μας;;
> Π.χ. πείτε ότι μου δίνει κάποιος να του μεταφράσω ένα κείμενο 5-6 σελίδων το οποίο έχει να κάνει με όρους που χρησιμοποιούνται στον τομέα της αεροναυπηγικής, εγώ τι κάνω;;
> Το σταυρό μου και μεταφράζω;;
> Μπορεί εγώ να μην έχω κάποιο γνωστό που ν' ασχολείται με τον συγκεκριμένο τομέα, έτσι ώστε να με κατατοπίσει σε κάποια θέματα και σε συγκεκριμένη ορολογία.
> Σίγουρα σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα βοηθούσε το google και γενικά το διαδίκτυο, όμως πώς μπορώ να ξέρω πως η μετάφραση που θα έχω κάνει για ένα κέιμενο με αντικείμενο άγνωστο προς εμένα θα είναι σωστή και κατ' επέκταση επιτυχημένη;;


Δεν παίρνεις μετάφραση σε αντικείμενο που δεν γνωρίζεις, εκτός κι αν θέλεις να εξειδικευτείς σε αυτό, και αν έχεις παράλληλα και μια σχετική αυτοπεποίθηση ότι θα τα καταφέρεις (μαζί με πρόσβαση σε πόρους). :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2011)

Ένας βασικός κανόνας είναι: *Δεν δεχόμαστε ποτέ να μεταφράσουμε κείμενα με αντικείμενο που μας είναι άγνωστο.* Φαντάσου να σου δώσουν να μεταφράσεις οδηγίες χρήσης ιατρικών μηχανημάτων, φαρμάκων ή άλλων κειμένων όπου ένα σφάλμα μπορεί να προκαλέσει μεγάλα προβλήματα.

Κανείς μεταφραστής δεν καλύπτει τα πάντα. Θα επιλέξεις (ή θα εκπαιδευτείς, τυχαία ενδεχομένως) και θα ειδικευτείς σε μερικούς τομείς που σε ενδιαφέρουν και στους οποίους θα μπορείς να αντεπεξέλθεις.

Το περίφημο γκαφόνημά μας είναι γεμάτο από κατορθώματα μεταφραστών που είπαν ναι κι ανέλαβαν να μεταφράσουν κείμενα σε τομείς πέρα από τις γνώσεις τους.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κανείς μεταφραστής δεν καλύπτει τα πάντα. Θα επιλέξεις (ή θα εκπαιδευτείς, τυχαία ενδεχομένως) και θα ειδικευτείς σε μερικούς τομείς που σε ενδιαφέρουν και στους οποίους θα μπορείς να αντεπεξέλθεις.



Προσωπικά, δεν έχω ακόμα κάποια ειδίκευση σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο τομέα.
Θα μου άρεσε ν' ασχοληθώ με λογοτεχνική-οικονομική-νομική και ιατρική μετάφραση.
Διαβάζω και άρθρα σχετικά με την ιατρική και βιβλία. Όμως δεν είμαι γιατρός!
Πώς μπορώ λοιπόν ν' αποφύγω τις γκάφες που μπορεί να γίνουν κατά τη μετάφραση ενός ιατρικού κειμένου;;
Ακόμα και να διαβάζω κείμενα με ιατρικό περιεχόμενο και ορολογία (στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά), δεν νομίζω πως θα είμαι εξοικειωμένη με την απόδοσή τους στην αγγλική γλώσσα.
Σκέφτομαι να γραφτώ στο τμήμα αγγλικής ιατρικής ορολογίας που υπάρχει στο διαδασκαλείο ξένων γλωσσών του ΕΚΠΑ στην Ιπποκράτους.
Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσα να κάνω για ν' ασχοληθώ με τη μετάφραση νομικών και οικονομικών όρων;;
Πώς θα μπορούσα να ειδικευτώ σε αυτούς τους τομείς;;:huh:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2011)

Oneiro13 said:


> Προσωπικά, δεν έχω ακόμα κάποια ειδίκευση σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο τομέα.
> Θα μου άρεσε ν' ασχοληθώ με λογοτεχνική-οικονομική-νομική και ιατρική μετάφραση.


Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω, και ούτως ή άλλως θα το ανακαλύψεις και μόνη σου, αλλά οι τρεις τεχνικοί τομείς που αναφέρεις αφορούν τρία γνωστικά πεδία που είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλα, και είναι αδύνατον να εξειδικευτείς και στα τρία. Όπως θα σου πουν όλοι οι συνάδελφοι που είναι εξειδικευμένοι σε κάποιον τομέα, ακόμα και το κάθε πεδίο ξεχωριστά κανείς δεν το ξέρει από άκρη σε άκρη, και συναντά συνεχώς πράγματα που δεν ξέρει. Επομένως, θα πρέπει να διαλέξεις αυτό που σου αρέσει περισσότερο, και που το καταλαβαίνεις και περισσότερο. 

Η λογοτεχνική μετάφραση από την άλλη δεν είναι κάτι τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται. Είναι συχνά κακοπληρωμένη, και σχεδόν πάντα απαιτεί πολλή δουλειά σε σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Πάντα για να μεταφέρεις την πραγματικότητα μιας γλώσσας σε μια άλλη πρέπει να κάνεις έρευνα που δεν φαίνεται με την πρώτη ανάγνωση. Δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να συνδυάζεις τη μετάφραση λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων με τη μετάφραση αποτελεσμάτων κλινικής έρευνας, π.χ.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2011)

Και συμπληρώνω την Παλ λέγοντας ότι η λογοτεχνική μετάφραση μπορεί να συνδυάζει όλα τα παραπάνω που ανέφερες μαζί... ;) 

Όσο για το πού θα ρωτάς... νομίζω πως βρήκες το κατάλληλο φόρουμ! :) 

Γνώμη μου είναι τελικά και αυτό λέω και στους φοιτητές μου ότι δεν αρκεί η λογική, αλλά μιλάει και η καρδιά. Αν την ώρα που μεταφράζεις λογοτεχνία ή νομικά κείμενα ή όποιο άλλο είδος τρελαίνεσαι και δεν θέλεις να σταματήσεις (τουλάχιστον στην αρχή που θα είσαι πιο φρέσκια) τότε μάλλον έχεις βρει τον τομέα εξειδίκευσής σου. ;) 

Τέλος, εγώ προτείνω εφόσον έχεις τη δυνατότητα να πας στο Διδασκαλείο. Έχω ακούσει ότι γίνεται καλή δουλειά και σίγουρα δεν θα σε βλάψει το μάθημα αυτό.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 8, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω, και ούτως ή άλλως θα το ανακαλύψεις και μόνη σου, αλλά οι τρεις τεχνικοί τομείς που αναφέρεις αφορούν τρία γνωστικά πεδία που είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλα, και είναι αδύνατον να εξειδικευτείς και στα τρία. Όπως θα σου πουν όλοι οι συνάδελφοι που είναι εξειδικευμένοι σε κάποιον τομέα, ακόμα και το κάθε πεδίο ξεχωριστά κανείς δεν το ξέρει από άκρη σε άκρη, και συναντά συνεχώς πράγματα που δεν ξέρει. Επομένως, θα πρέπει να διαλέξεις αυτό που σου αρέσει περισσότερο, και που το καταλαβαίνεις και περισσότερο.
> 
> Η λογοτεχνική μετάφραση από την άλλη δεν είναι κάτι τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται. Είναι συχνά κακοπληρωμένη, και σχεδόν πάντα απαιτεί πολλή δουλειά σε σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Πάντα για να μεταφέρεις την πραγματικότητα μιας γλώσσας σε μια άλλη πρέπει να κάνεις έρευνα που δεν φαίνεται με την πρώτη ανάγνωση. Δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να συνδυάζεις τη μετάφραση λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων με τη μετάφραση αποτελεσμάτων κλινικής έρευνας, π.χ.



Aααχ! Βρε Palavra μου, μου βάζεις δύσκολα! Προς το παρόν, δεν έχω αναπτύξει κάποια ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση σε κάποιον τομέα. Έχει τύχει να μεταφράσω τόσο για μένα (διασκέδαση, χόμπυ), όσο και για τη σχολή ιατρικά, πολιτικά, φιλοσοφικά, λογοτεχνικά κείμενα, κόμικς και κείμενα σχετικά με την οικολογία. Όλα τα είδη μου άρεσαν. Ίσως λιγάκι πιο πολύ η λογοτεχνική μετάφραση. Το ξέρω και το φαντάζομαι πως σίγουρα είναι ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΣ τομέας, αλλά μου αρέσει πααααααααααρα πολύ. (Με την ποίηση δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλά, μιας και δεν ξέρω ποια στρατηγική μετάφρασης να χρησιμοποιήσω- literal translation, prose translation,blank verse translation κ.α.)


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 8, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Γνώμη μου είναι τελικά και αυτό λέω και στους φοιτητές μου ότι δεν αρκεί η λογική, αλλά μιλάει και η καρδιά. Αν την ώρα που μεταφράζεις λογοτεχνία ή νομικά κείμενα ή όποιο άλλο είδος τρελαίνεσαι και δεν θέλεις να σταματήσεις (τουλάχιστον στην αρχή που θα είσαι πιο φρέσκια) τότε μάλλον έχεις βρει τον τομέα εξειδίκευσής σου. ;)



Βασικά, όταν μεταφράζω τρελαίνομαι και δεν θέλω να σταματήσω με όλα τα είδη κειμένων. Ακόμα και οδηγίες χρήσης για κάποια ηλεκτρική συσκευή που χρειάστηκε να μεταφράσω, το έκανα με πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. :)

Θα ρωτήσω και στο διδασκαλείο, αν δέχονται φοιτητές μεσούσης της χρονιάς!


----------



## Irini (Nov 8, 2011)

Εκτός των όσων είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες:
Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι γιατρός ή νομικός για να μεταφράσεις νομικά ή ιατρικά κείμενα. Πρέπει όμως να ξέρεις ακριβώς τι αντιστοιχεί σε τι. Από ιατρική μετάφραση δεν γνωρίζω απολύτως τίποτα οπότε και δεν μπορώ να σου πω τίποτα. 
Για τα νομικά κείμενα, και μιας και μιλάμε για Αγγλικά, προσοχή! Η μετάφραση συχνά περιπλέκεται από τις διαφορές στα νομικά συστήματα (common law ας πούμε :angry: ). 

Όσον αφορά τη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση, πέραν όλων των άλλων, έχεις τα μεγάλα κι αναπάντητα ερωτήματα: Σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο σταματάς την προσπάθεια για ακριβή μετάφραση προκειμένου να μεταφέρεις το ύφος, το νόημα, τις λεπτές αποχρώσεις, το κλίμα κλπ; Υποσημειώσεις: Ναι ή όχι; Αν ναι πόσες και πότε; Αν όχι πώς εξηγείς; Ελεύθερη μετάφραση, επεξήγηση εντός κειμένου ή κάτι άλλο;
Τέλος, μπορείς να πνίξεις τον μικρό λογοτέχνη που κρύβεται μέσα σου τόσο ώστε να μην αλλάξεις το ύφος του συγγραφέα (ας μην αρχίσω με τις μεταφράσεις που είχα να επιμεληθώ κι έκαναν Χεμινγουεϊνιανή γραφή να μοιάζει με Φωκνερική) αλλά να τον αφήσεις ν' αναπνέει τόσο ώστε η μετάφρασή σου να ρέει, να είναι πράγματι λογοτεχνική μετάφραση κι όχι ξερή μεταφορά σε άλλη γλώσσα;

Και πολλά άλλα που άνθρωποι πιο έμπειροι από εμένα θα προσθέσουν.

Επειδή μοιάζει σαν να θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω, αυτός δεν είναι ο σκοπός μου. Απλά, η μετάφραση δεν είναι καθόλου, μα καθόλου απλό θέμα. Αν γνωρίζεις όχι μόνο Αγγλικά αλλά και Ελληνικά πραγματικά καλά (το εννοώ αυτό για τα Ελληνικά!) και έχεις μεράκι, και δεν σε πειράζει αν σου μπει ο δαίμονας και στη μέση ενός ωραιότατου βιβλίου σκαλώνεις ξαφνικά κι αρχίζεις να σκέφτεσαι πώς θα μεταφραζόταν αυτή η φράση, προσπάθησέ το!

Υ.Γ. Καλό θα ήταν να είχες καλύτερη σχέση με τα σημεία στίξης από την υποφαινόμενη


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ειρήνη μου σ' ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές και τις πληροφορίες που μου έδωσες!:)
Και μην ανησυχείς! Δεν με αποθαρρύνεις! Ίσα-ίσα μου λες ακριβώς πως είναι τα πράγματα έτσι ώστε να μην έχω αυταπάτες ή να μην πιστεύω πράγματα που στην παραγματικότητα δεν ισχύουν.



Irini said:


> Υ.Γ. Καλό θα ήταν να είχες καλύτερη σχέση με τα σημεία στίξης από την υποφαινόμενη



Και γω το πιστεύω αυτό!
Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου δώσετε κάποια ιδέα-συμβουλή για να διορθωθώ σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με τα σημεία στίξης;; :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2011)

Για την ιατρική μετάφραση πάντως εγώ είχα βρει πολύ χρήσιμη τη βοήθεια φίλου μου γιατρού Έλληνα που εργαζόταν στην Αγγλία. Αυτό γιατί ο μεγάλος όγκος των μεταφράσεων είναι εξετάσεις και ιατρικές σημειώσεις (όχι εκθέσεις που έχουν μπλα μπλα, σημειώσεις), οπότε χρειάζεται να ξέρεις τις συντομογραφίες και τα σύμβολα. Ο γνωστός μου έχοντας εργαστεί και στις δυο χώρες ήταν πολύτιμη πηγή. 

Αυτό που θα συμβούλευα εκτός των άλλων είναι, αν δεν έχεις σχετική εμπειρία, να πας να μείνεις λίγο καιρό σε κάποια αγγλόφωνη χώρα (υποθέτω ότι σε ενδιαφέρει να μεταφράζεις από τα αγγλικά). Το ξέρω ότι ακούγεται τραβηγμένο και ίσως πολλοί διαφωνήσουν, αλλά η εξοικείωση με τη γλώσσα στο φυσικό της περιβάλλον είναι πολύτιμη, εκεί θα δεις τα κείμενα που κάποια στιγμή θα κληθείς να μεταφράσεις κι όχι στις βιβλιοθήκες. Και το αναφέρω γιατί γνωστή μου αριστούχος της αγγλικής φιλολογίας πρόσφατα μετάφρασε ένα μενού και μου το έστειλε να το δω και είχε πατάτες στο φούρνο= oven potatoes. Οπότε όπου ακούω πολλά κεράσια κλπκλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Πάντως, το κειμενικό περιβάλλον που είναι ευκολότερο να αναπαραχθεί στην Ελλάδα είναι της αγγλικής, διότι μπορείς να βλέπεις με μεγάλη ευκολία τηλεόραση ή να ακούς ραδιόφωνο και να διαβάζεις εφημερίδες στη γλώσσα πηγή. Δεν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο να μείνεις σε αγγλόφωνη χώρα, άσε που και να μείνεις, πρέπει να το κάνεις υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες, γιατί αν π.χ. είσαι όλη τη μέρα με Έλληνες, κάνεις μια τρύπα στο νερό.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Επίσης, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι. Οι περισσότεροι μεταφραστές έχουν αποκτήσει εξειδίκευση στο αντικείμενό τους πρώτα μέσω σπουδών, και μετά με συνεχές διάβασμα. Θέλω να πω, μια καλή γνώση των αγγλικών και των ελληνικών είναι μεν η πρώτη βάση, ωστόσο όταν θέλεις να γίνεις εξειδικευμένος μεταφραστής, δεν αρκεί. Ούτε συμπληρώνεται από μερικά καλά λεξικά. Πρέπει να διαβάζεις συνεχώς για το αντικείμενό σου, πράγμα που συχνά δεν είναι ευχάριστο, και είναι και πολύ κουραστικό. Μάλιστα, όταν μεταφράζεις κάτι από το οποίο μπορεί να εξαρτάται η ζωή κάποιου άλλου (π.χ. οδηγίες χρήσης*, δικογραφίες κ.ο.κ.), προστίθεται στην κούρασή σου και άγχος. Δεν θέλω να φανεί ότι προσπαθώ να σε αποθαρρύνω. Απλώς νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερο να σου το πουν, παρά να το ανακαλύψεις μόνη σου στην πορεία.


____________
*Διάβαζα π.χ. για μια υπόθεση στην οποία ο μεταφραστής ενός εγχειριδίου χρήσης αρτοπαρασκευαστή είχε αποδώσει στα γερμανικά την αγγλική λέξη «ατμός» με τη λέξη «καπνός». Μικρό το κακό, θα μου πείτε. Κι όμως. Ο αρτοπαρασκευαστής ήταν ελαττωματικός, και όταν δούλευε έβγαζε (τοξικό) καπνό, πράγμα που όμως δεν ανησυχούσε τους χρήστες του, διότι σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες που είχαν στα χέρια τους αυτό ήταν φυσιολογικό. Ο κατασκευαστής του αρτοπαρασκευαστή αναγκάστηκε να πληρώσει αποζημιώσεις, και πάλι καλά που ήταν μόνο αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2011)

Σχετικά με τη διαμονή στο εξωτερικό: εννοείται χωρίς επαφή με Έλληνες. Αγγλόφωνη χώρα είναι και η Νέα Ζηλανδία. Νομίζω δεν έχει πολλούς Έλληνες. 
Δυστυχώς, το ότι η αγγλική γλώσσα είναι τόσο συνηθισμένη έχει δώσει την ψευδαίσθηση ότι μπορείς να εξασκηθείς εύκολα χωρίς να σηκωθείς από την πολυθρόνα σου. Χρήσιμο είναι αυτό, δε λέω. Όμως δεν μας προετοιμάζει τίποτα για την ποικιλία λεξιλογίου της καθημερινότητας, εκεί που θα αναγκαστείς να στύψεις το κεφάλι σου για να βρεις τη σωστή λέξη ή θα συναντήσεις ιδιωματισμούς τον ένα μετά τον άλλο και φυσικά θα εξοικειωθείς με το ύφος των πινακίδων και των ανακοινώσεων. Και με διάφορα ζητήματα που θα τα βρεις στις μεταφράσεις κι άμα δεν τα ξέρεις μπορεί να σε μπερδέψουν και να μεταφράζεις ανοησίες. 

Στα ιατρικά, μια που το αναφέραμε, μπορεί να έχεις να μεταφράσεις φυλλάδια με οδηγίες για τους ασθενείς τα οποία δεν προορίζονται για χρήση στην Ελλάδα αλλά για τους ελληνόφωνους κατοίκους κάποιας ξένης χώρας. Η τοπική γνώση βοηθάει.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Είπαμε, ο ιδανικός μεταφραστής έχει σπουδάσει 4 χρόνια μετάφραση, μετά άλλα 4 νομική (ή ιατρική ή οικονομικά), έχει ζήσει τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο στη χώρα της κάθε γλώσσας-πηγής, μεταφράζει 200 λέξεις την ώρα το πολύ, και μετά τις δίνει σε έναν συνάδελφο εξίσου εξειδικευμένο να τις ξαναδεί για να είναι τέλειες. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Ο ιδανικός μεταφραστής έχει [...] έχει ζήσει τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο στη χώρα της κάθε γλώσσας-πηγής.


Ναι, όμως το κακό είναι ότι μετά γίνεται ψωνάρα επειδή έχει ζήσει στα εξωτερικά, σε αντιδιαστολή με τους ιθαγενείς...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, όμως το κακό είναι ότι μετά γίνεται ψωνάρα επειδή έχει ζήσει στα εξωτερικά, σε αντιδιαστολή με τους ιθαγενείς...


Πτωχέ μάο μάο, δεν σε εννοώ


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 9, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Είπαμε, ο ιδανικός μεταφραστής έχει σπουδάσει 4 χρόνια μετάφραση, μετά άλλα 4 νομική (ή ιατρική ή οικονομικά), έχει ζήσει τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο στη χώρα της κάθε γλώσσας-πηγής, μεταφράζει 200 λέξεις την ώρα το πολύ, και μετά τις δίνει σε έναν συνάδελφο εξίσου εξειδικευμένο να τις ξαναδεί για να είναι τέλειες. :)



Ουάου. Πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου (σχεδόν) εμπίπτω σε κάποιον ορισμό περί ιδανικού.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Φαντάζομαι ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι αστειεύομαι, ε;


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 10, 2011)

Our profession is based on knowledge and experience. It has the longest apprenticeship of any profession. Not until thirty do you start to be useful as a translator, not until fifty do you start to be in your prime.

The first stage of the career pyramid – the apprenticeship stage – is the time we devote to investing in ourselves by acquiring knowledge and experience in life. Let me propose a life path: grandparents of different nationalities, a good school education in which you learn to read, write, spell, construe and love your own language.

Then roam the world, make friends, see life. Go back to education, but to take a technical or commercial degree, not a language degree. Spend the rest of your twenties and your early thirties in the countries whose languages you speak, working in industry or commerce but not directly in languages. Never marry into your own nationality. Have your children. Then back to a postgraduate translation course. A staff job as a translator, and then go freelance.

By which time you are forty and ready to begin...
*{Lanna Castellano (1988) ‘Get rich – but slow’, in C. Picken (ed.) ITI Conference 2: Translators and Interpreters Mean Business, London: Aslib, p.133 (in Mona Baker).} *


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 10, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι αστειεύομαι, ε;



Όλο ξεχνάς ότι έχω μια κακή σχέση με τα εμότικον...


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2011)

Πολλά σωστά ειπώθηκαν, αλλά θα ήθελα να υπογραμμίσω εκείνα που αναφέρει ο Αζιμούθιος στο #4.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 10, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αυτό που θα συμβούλευα εκτός των άλλων είναι, αν δεν έχεις σχετική εμπειρία, να πας να μείνεις λίγο καιρό σε κάποια αγγλόφωνη χώρα (υποθέτω ότι σε ενδιαφέρει να μεταφράζεις από τα αγγλικά). Το ξέρω ότι ακούγεται τραβηγμένο και ίσως πολλοί διαφωνήσουν, αλλά η εξοικείωση με τη γλώσσα στο φυσικό της περιβάλλον είναι πολύτιμη, εκεί θα δεις τα κείμενα που κάποια στιγμή θα κληθείς να μεταφράσεις κι όχι στις βιβλιοθήκες.



Έχεις πολύ δίκιο σε αυτό που λες, αλλά αν μπορούσα από οικονομικής πλευράς θα είχα ήδη ξεκινήσει τις διαδικασίες για το μεταπτυχιακό πάνω στη μετάφραση και διερμηνεία που θέλω να κάνω στην Αγγλία. 
Βέβαια, εγώ ήθελα να πάω στην Αγγλία και να κάνω εκεί το μεταπτυχιακό μου για να έχω καλύτερη και περισσότερη τριβή με τη γλώσσα μιας και σίγουρα θα μου χρειαστεί στη διδασκαλία της αγγλικής.
Πάντως, ακόμα το ψάχνω για να φύγω.



Palavra said:


> Δεν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο να μείνεις σε αγγλόφωνη χώρα, άσε που και να μείνεις, πρέπει να το κάνεις υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες, γιατί αν π.χ. είσαι όλη τη μέρα με Έλληνες, κάνεις μια τρύπα στο νερό.



Σωστό και αυτό!



Palavra said:


> μια καλή γνώση των αγγλικών και των ελληνικών είναι μεν η πρώτη βάση, ωστόσο όταν θέλεις να γίνεις εξειδικευμένος μεταφραστής, δεν αρκεί. Ούτε συμπληρώνεται από μερικά καλά λεξικά. Πρέπει να διαβάζεις συνεχώς για το αντικείμενό σου, πράγμα που συχνά δεν είναι ευχάριστο, και είναι και πολύ κουραστικό. Μάλιστα, όταν μεταφράζεις κάτι από το οποίο μπορεί να εξαρτάται η ζωή κάποιου άλλου (π.χ. οδηγίες χρήσης*, δικογραφίες κ.ο.κ.), προστίθεται στην κούρασή σου και άγχος. Δεν θέλω να φανεί ότι προσπαθώ να σε αποθαρρύνω. Απλώς νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερο να σου το πουν, παρά να το ανακαλύψεις μόνη σου στην πορεία.




Δεν με αποθαρρύνεις! Ίσα-'ισα μου λες κάποια πράγματα που ίσως εγώ ν' αγνοούσα ή να μην τα είχα σκεφτεί μέχρι τώρα.



Palavra said:


> Είπαμε, ο ιδανικός μεταφραστής έχει σπουδάσει 4 χρόνια μετάφραση, μετά άλλα 4 νομική (ή ιατρική ή οικονομικά), έχει ζήσει τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο στη χώρα της κάθε γλώσσας-πηγής, μεταφράζει 200 λέξεις την ώρα το πολύ, και μετά τις δίνει σε έναν συνάδελφο εξίσου εξειδικευμένο να τις ξαναδεί για να είναι τέλειες. :)



Πάντως, μη νομίζετε πως οι σπουδές από μόνες τους σε βοηθούν ν' αποκτήσεις γνώσεις πάνω στο επάγγελμα που θέλεις να κάνεις. Π.χ. στο τμήμα Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας της Αθήνας τα μαθήματα που διδασκόμαστε δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτό που θα συναντήσουμε στον εργασιακό τομέα, στα φροντιστήρια και στα σχολεία. Με λίγα λόγια είναι πολύ θεωρητικά και γενικά πάνω στη γλώσσα. Όποιος από εμάς τους φοιτητές ήθελε ν΄ασχοληθεί παραπάνω και να μάθει περισσότερα πράγματα έψαχνε μόνος του σε διάφορες πηγές. Π.χ. εγώ περισσότερα έχω μάθει για τη διδασκαλία των αγγλικών από τα σεμινάρια της TESOL , παρά από τη σχολή μου.




LostVerse said:


> Our profession is based on knowledge and experience. It has the longest apprenticeship of any profession. Not until thirty do you start to be useful as a translator, not until fifty do you start to be in your prime.
> 
> The first stage of the career pyramid – the apprenticeship stage – is the time we devote to investing in ourselves by acquiring knowledge and experience in life. Let me propose a life path: grandparents of different nationalities, a good school education in which you learn to read, write, spell, construe and love your own language.
> 
> ...



Είναι και αυτό μία άποψη! Αν και την βρίσκω λίγο αποθαρρυντική και καταθλιπτική μαζί!
Αν είναι ν' αρχίσω τη μετάφραση στα σαράντα, "καλά σαράντα!":twit::laugh:
Επιπλεόν, αυτό που λέει δεν στέκει και πολύ για τους Έλληνες μιας και τα σχολεία αλλά και η εκπαίδευση που λάβαμε στα μαθητικά μας χρόνια δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη.:down:
Επομένως, αυτό το κείμενο το βρίσκω ιδανικό-σωστό αλλά και εκτός πραγματικότητας μαζί!

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τον χρόνο που διαθέσατε για να μου απαντήσετε!:)
Προς το παρόν, θα καθίσω να σκεφτώ με ποιον τομέα θέλω ν' ασχοληθώ. Αν και είναι λιγάκι δύσκολο γιατί μου αρέσουν πολλοί.
Τείνω περισσότερο προς την εμπορική-οικονομική μετάφραση. Αλλά μου αρέσουν επίσης η ιατρική, η ψυχολογική και η λογοτεχνική (μεγάλη καψούρα:wub:) μετάφραση.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2011)

Αν θέλεις, διάβασε κι αυτά, από το ιστολόγιο Translator's Teacup:
What makes a good, successful and happy translator: PART 1
What makes a good, successful and happy translator: PART 2
What makes a good, successful and happy translator: PART 3


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2011)

Επίσης, να πω ότι οι σπουδές στο εξωτερικό έχουν γίνει τόσο επιθυμητές που εμποδίζουν να δούμε τα σημαντικότερα καμιά φορά: οι σπουδές μπορεί να βοηθάνε (αν και το να διδάσκεσαι μετάφραση απο αγγλικά σε ελληνικά απο κάποιον που δε μιλάει ελληνικά είναι τουλάχιστον περίεργο), αλλά χωρίς προσωπική δουλειά δε γίνεται τίποτα. 

Επίσης, αυτό που λέω σε όλους τους νεους Έλληνες που με ρωτάνε: βγείτε από το μονόδρομο. Στην Ελλάδα σπουδάζεις το Χ, μετά ψάχνεις υποχρεωτικά για δουλειά σε κάτι που είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένο με το Χ και δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση να φύγεις απο το Χ και να επιστρέψεις σε αυτό. Επιπλεόν, ίσως επειδή είναι όπως είναι το εργασιακό τοπίο, καμια φορά νομίζουμε ότι τα πάντα είναι ασπρα- μάυρα σε όλες τις χώρες. 

Όμως αυτός ο μονόδρομος δεν είναι απαράιτητος. Αν θέλεις να ζήσεις για λίγο σε αγγλόφωνη χώρα, με το πτυχίο της αγγλικής φιλολογίας μπορέις να ψάξεις για οποιαδήποτε δουλειά. Αν μιλάς τη γλώσσα στοιχειωδώς κι αν μπορείς να παρουσιάσεις ένα καλογραμμένο βιογραφικό (καλογραμμένο και καλό είναι διαφορετικές έννοιες), αν δείχνεις σοβαρότητα και αν μπορείς να απαντήσεις με άνεση δυο-τρεις ερωτήσεις που θα σου κάνει ο εργοδότης, δεν έχεις προβλημα. Άμα έχεις διαβάσει και δυο βιβλία επιχειρησιακά- οικονομικά και έχεις καταλάβει πως δουλευει η οικονομία, ακόμα καλύτερα. Εννοείται ότι μετράει και το να μπορείς να μιλήσεις άνετα και κατανοητά (όχι χωρίς λαθη) τη γλώσσα, αλλά αυτό είναι το ελάχιστο που μπορέι να περιμένουμε απο απόφοιτο αγγλικής φιλολογίας.


----------



## Oneiro13 (May 16, 2012)

Έστω και καθυστερημένα σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις που μου δώσατε στις απορίες μου.:)
Η αλήθεια είναι πως τελικά δε με βλέπω να κάνω το μεταπτυχιακό μου στην Αγγλία λόγω έλλειψης χρημάτων. Θα κοιτάξω να γραφτώ εδώ σε κάποια ιδιωτική σχολή για μετάφραση αλλά και αυτό μάλλον θα το κάνω πολύ αργότερα. Προς το παρόν θ' ασχοληθώ με τη διδασκαλία της αγγλικής γλώσσας.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2012)

Καλή τύχη, πάντως υποτροφίες υπάρχουν (όχι από Ελλάδα) οπότε μην εγκαταλείπεις την προσπαθεια.


----------



## Oneiro13 (May 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Καλή τύχη, πάντως υποτροφίες υπάρχουν (όχι από Ελλάδα) οπότε μην εγκαταλείπεις την προσπαθεια.



Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ SBE μου, αλλά δε γνωρίζω τίποτα για υποτροφίες εκτός Ελλάδος. Την επόμενη χρονιά θα προσπαθήσω να δώσω εξετάσεις μήπως πάρω υποτροφία από τον Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών για μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές. Έχω πάρει ήδη μία υποτροφία (προπτυχιακές σπουδές) από ένα κληροδότημα του Ε.Κ.Π.Α. αλλά φτάνει ίσα-ίσα για τα δίδακτρα. Τα βιβλία, η διαμονή και η διαβίωση είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα για μένα. Άλλωστε, πάντα τα έξοδα βγαίνουν πολύ περισσότερα απ' ότι αρχικά τα υπολογίζουμε.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2012)

Υποτροφίες εκτός Ελλάδος: το πανεπιστήμιο που θα κάνεις αίτηση για σπουδές θα σου δώσει σχετικές πληροφορίες, πακέτο με την αίτηση. 
Κάνεις την αίτηση κι αν δεν παρεις την υποτροφία δεν πηγαίνεις, απλά πράγματα. Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι τα πράγματα από μακριά μοιάζουν δύσκολα και εν μέρει φταίνε και τα πανεπστημια που τα παρουσιάζουν έτσι, αλλά θα μου πεις πώς να τα παρουσιάσουν, να γραψουν στο σάιτ τους περάστε κόσμε; Δε γίνεται.

Επίσης το άλλο που θα συνιστούσα (σε λίγο θα ζητήσω και αμοιβή) είναι ότι μια που είσαι της αγγλικής φιλολογίας, θα σου κάνει καλό να ζήσεις για λίγο καιρό σε αγγλόφωνη χώρα. Για την Αγγλία που ξέρω τι γίνεται καλύτερα, βρες μια δουλειά στην Αγγλία για τρία χρόνια (τουλάχιστον) κι αν μετά την τριετία εξακολουθείς να θέλεις να κάνεις τις σπουδές θα μετράς σαν Αγγλίδα σε θέματα εκπαίδευσης και θα έχεις ακόμα μεγαλύτερη πρόσβαση σε χρηματοδότηση. 

Η δουλειά που προτείνω είναι σε σχολείο. Με πτυχίο Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις σαν εκπαιδευόμενη δασκάλα (δάσκαλος σημαίνει και πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια, φυσικά). Δυστυχώς η αγγλική γλώσσα δεν είναι από τα μαθήματα που υπάρχει έλλειψη, αλλά αν μπορείς να διδάξεις άλλες ξένες γλώσσες (ισπανικά και γαλλικά έχουν πιο μεγάλη ζητηση) βρίσκεις πιο εύκολα δουλειά και χρηματοδότηση. 

Κάποια εποχή είχε ανοίξει στην Αθήνα ένα πρακτορείο που έφερνε δασκάλους για να δουλεψουν σε αγγλικά σχολεία, αν υπάρχει ακόμα θα μπορούν να σου πουν περισσοτερα. Επίσης αν σε ενδιαφέρει, να ρωτήσω την κόρη κάτι φίλων μου που έκανε το ίδιο. 
Φυσικά οι μισθοί δεν είναι μεγάλοι, οι δάσκαλοι παντού ριγμένοι είναι, αλλά τα πρώτα χρονια πληρώνονται καλά.


----------



## Oneiro13 (May 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Υποτροφίες εκτός Ελλάδος: το πανεπιστήμιο που θα κάνεις αίτηση για σπουδές θα σου δώσει σχετικές πληροφορίες, πακέτο με την αίτηση.



Mήπως γνωρίζετε στο περίπου τα κριτήρια για να διεκδικήσει κάποιος αυτές τις υποτροφίες;;
Επειδή μου λέτε πως αν δεν τα καταφέρω να πάρω την υποτροφία, μπορώ να μην κάνω εγγραφή στο πανεπιστημίο.
Εδώ στην Ελλάδα συνήθως ισχύει το αντίθετο. Πρώτα γράφεσαι σε μία σχολή και μετά σου επιτρέπεται να διεκδικήσεις κάποια υποτροφία.



SBE said:


> Επίσης το άλλο που θα συνιστούσα (σε λίγο θα ζητήσω και αμοιβή) είναι ότι μια που είσαι της αγγλικής φιλολογίας, θα σου κάνει καλό να ζήσεις για λίγο καιρό σε αγγλόφωνη χώρα. Για την Αγγλία που ξέρω τι γίνεται καλύτερα, βρες μια δουλειά στην Αγγλία για τρία χρόνια (τουλάχιστον) κι αν μετά την τριετία εξακολουθείς να θέλεις να κάνεις τις σπουδές θα μετράς σαν Αγγλίδα σε θέματα εκπαίδευσης και θα έχεις ακόμα μεγαλύτερη πρόσβαση σε χρηματοδότηση.
> 
> Η δουλειά που προτείνω είναι σε σχολείο. Με πτυχίο Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις σαν εκπαιδευόμενη δασκάλα (δάσκαλος σημαίνει και πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια, φυσικά). Δυστυχώς η αγγλική γλώσσα δεν είναι από τα μαθήματα που υπάρχει έλλειψη, αλλά αν μπορείς να διδάξεις άλλες ξένες γλώσσες (ισπανικά και γαλλικά έχουν πιο μεγάλη ζητηση) βρίσκεις πιο εύκολα δουλειά και χρηματοδότηση.



Kάτι σαν αυτό;;

Το θέμα όμως είναι πως δε θα μου άρεσε να ζήσω στην Αγγλία για πολύ καιρό, άντε το πολύ 1-2 χρόνια.
Έπειτα τα μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα έχουν μεγάλο φόρτο εργασίας. Θα προλαβαίνω και να διαβάζω και να δουλεύω;;
Επιπλέον, φαντάζομαι πως για να σε δεχθούν σε σχολείο ως δασκάλα, καθηγήτρια θα πρέπει να έχεις και κάποια προϋπηρεσία στο επάγγελμα.
Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν την έχω και δεν ξέρω καν αν θα την αποκτήσω. Έχω ψάξει μέσω αγγελιών σε φροντιστήρια (εδώ στην Ελλάδα) και συνεχώς τρώω "εργασιακές χυλόπιτες"  επειδή μου λείπει πολυετής (τουλάχιστον 3-5 χρόνια) εμπειρία στη φροντιστηριακή διδασκαλία.
Από την άλλη εβδομάδα θα αρχίσω να πηγαίνω από φροντιστήριο σε φροντιστήριο μπας και βρω τίποτα αλλά το βλέπω χλωμό να καταφέρω κάτι. Τέλος πάντων, ας μην απελπίζομαι. :angry:

Ένα άλλο που με αγχώνει με το μεταπτυχιακό στο εξωτερικό είναι αν μέχρι να πάω (γιατί για τα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια δε μπορώ να φύγω για έξω) θα μπορέσω να έχω τις απαιτούμενες συστατικές επιστολές.
Μέχρι στιγμής 4 καθηγητές μου έχουν πει ότι μπορώ να τους ζητήσω συστατική επιστολή. Τα χρόνια όμως περνούν και οι 2 από τους καθηγητές αυτούς θα πάρουν σε 1-2 χρόνια σύνταξη. Μετά οι άλλοι που θα μείνουν θα μπορούν να μου δώσουν επιστολή ή επειδή θα έχουν μεσολαβήσει κάποια χρόνια δε θα μπορέσουν να "εκτιμήσουν" τους βαθμούς μου και τις εργασίες μου στα μαθήματά τους;;

Συγγνώμη για το πρήξιμο!:curse:


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2012)

Oneiro13 said:


> Το θέμα όμως είναι πως δε θα μου άρεσε να ζήσω στην Αγγλία για πολύ καιρό, άντε το πολύ 1-2 χρόνια.
> Έπειτα τα μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα έχουν μεγάλο φόρτο εργασίας. Θα προλαβαίνω και να διαβάζω και να δουλεύω;;


Ορισμένα μεταπτυχιακά, τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στο εξωτερικό, προσφέρουν το ίδιο πρόγραμμα και part time, που σου επιτρέπει να δουλεύεις παράλληλα.


Oneiro13 said:


> Επιπλέον, φαντάζομαι πως για να σε δεχθούν σε σχολείο ως δασκάλα, καθηγήτρια θα πρέπει να έχεις και κάποια προϋπηρεσία στο επάγγελμα.


Θέλεις δηλαδή να δουλέψεις σε αγγλικό σχολείο ως καθηγήτρια αγγλικών; Υπάρχουν κι άλλες προοπτικές αν είναι να μείνεις στο εξωτερικό μόνο για μερικά χρόνια. 


Oneiro13 said:


> Ένα άλλο που με αγχώνει με το μεταπτυχιακό στο εξωτερικό είναι αν μέχρι να πάω (γιατί για τα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια δε μπορώ να φύγω για έξω) θα μπορέσω να έχω τις απαιτούμενες συστατικές επιστολές.


Ζήτα τις συστατικές από τώρα - όταν με το καλό κάνεις αίτηση για μεταπτυχιακό, μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τους λόγους για τους οποίους οι συστατικές δεν έχουν χθεσινή ημερομηνία. 

Τέλος, νομίζω ότι ξεκινάς ανάποδα. Αποφάσισε πρώτα τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις, ψάξε μετά σε ποια πανεπιστήμια προσφέρονται ανάλογα προγράμματα (στο ίντερνετ, φυσικά), επικοινώνησε μαζί τους να ρωτήσεις τι προσόντα χρειάζονται για να σε δεχτούν, κι αν τα έχεις και πληροίς τις προϋποθέσεις, ρώτα για υποτροφίες. Εντωμεταξύ, ρωτάς και στο ΙΚΥ αν υπάρχουν υποτροφίες για τις οποίες επίσης πληροίς τα κριτήρια να τις πάρεις, και μετά εξετάζεις το ενδεχόμενο του να κάνεις αίτηση. Πρώτα όμως πρέπει να αποφασίσεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Εννοώ όχι «μετάφραση» γενικώς και αορίστως, αλλά ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα που προσφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένη σχολή.


----------



## Oneiro13 (May 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Θέλεις δηλαδή να δουλέψεις σε αγγλικό σχολείο ως καθηγήτρια αγγλικών; Υπάρχουν κι άλλες προοπτικές αν είναι να μείνεις στο εξωτερικό μόνο για μερικά χρόνια.



Ή ως καθηγήτρια γαλλικών. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να κάνω και αυτό γιατί δεν ξέρω αν θα προλαβαίνω να διαβάζω και να δουλεύω. Έχω ακούσει πως το εργασιακό ωράριο στην Αγγλία είναι 9-5. Πότε θα πηγαίνω στη σχολή;; Πότε θα προλαβαίνω να μελετώ και να κάνω τις εργασίες μου;;:s
Επιπλέον, μία καθηγήτρια που έχω στη σχολή μου είπε πως σ' ένα από τα πανεπιστήμια που επέλεξα (Surrey) υπάρχει υποχρεωτική πρακτική η οποία καταλάμβάνει αρκετές ώρες μέσα στην ημέρα.
Για μένα το ιδανικό θα ήταν να σπουδάσω full-time για 1 χρόνο και να τελειώσω. Να αφοσιωθώ αποκλειστικά και μόνο στις σπουδές μου και τα διαβάσματά μου.



Palavra said:


> Ζήτα τις συστατικές από τώρα - όταν με το καλό κάνεις αίτηση για μεταπτυχιακό, μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τους λόγους για τους οποίους οι συστατικές δεν έχουν χθεσινή ημερομηνία.



Έχω ζητήσει πληροφορίες από 3 πανεπιστήμια της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας και μου είπαν πως οι επιστολές θα πρέπει να είναι πρόσφατες.



Palavra said:


> Τέλος, νομίζω ότι ξεκινάς ανάποδα. Αποφάσισε πρώτα τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις, ψάξε μετά σε ποια πανεπιστήμια προσφέρονται ανάλογα προγράμματα (στο ίντερνετ, φυσικά), επικοινώνησε μαζί τους να ρωτήσεις τι προσόντα χρειάζονται για να σε δεχτούν, κι αν τα έχεις και πληροίς τις προϋποθέσεις, ρώτα για υποτροφίες.



Οι τίτλοι κάθε προγράμματος στα πανεπιστήμια που έχω κοιτάξει είναι από μόνοι τους γενικοί "Translation studies" κ.α. απλά διαβάζοντας τον οδηγό σπουδών κάθε σχολής βλέπεις ποια μαθήματα προσφέρονται υποχρωτικά και ποια είναι επιλογής και έτσι εσύ κρίνεις ποια από αυτά θα σου φανούν χρήσιμα σε αυτό με το οποίο θες ν' ασχοληθείς (π.χ. για μένα οικονομική μετάφραση). Βέβαια, βρήκα σ' ένα πανεπιστήμιο ένα πρόγραμμα σχετικό αποκλειστικά και μόνο με μετάφραση εμπορικών και οικονομικών κειμένων.
Με λίγα λόγια, έχω στείλει e-mails στα πανεπιστήμια που με ενδιαφέρουν προκειμένου να ζητήσω πληροφορίες για τα προγράμματά τους και σε γενικές γραμμές πληρώ τις προδιαγραφές. Τα μόνα πράγματα που μου ζήτησαν και δεν έχω είναι δίπλωμα IELTS και πρόσφατες συστατικές επιστολές.
Ρώτησα και για υποτροφίες αλλά μου είπαν πως θα μπορέσουν να μου πουν περισσότερα εφόσον έχουν στα χέρια τους τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά από τη δική μου πλευρά.


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2012)

> Mήπως γνωρίζετε στο περίπου τα κριτήρια για να διεκδικήσει κάποιος αυτές τις υποτροφίες;;



Να έχει σφυγμό κι αναπνοή ο φοιτητής κατά την έναρξη των μαθημάτων- η εγκεφαλική δραστηριότητα είναι προαιρετική. :)
Μ' άλλα λόγια τα κριτήρια είναι στοιχειώδη αλλά διαφέρουν από πανεπιστήμιο σε πανεπιστήμιο. Μερικά πανεπιστήμια έχουν πιο πολλά λεφτά και δίνουν πιο πολλές υποτροφίες, άλλα δεν έχουν δεκάρα. Μερικά πανεπιστήμια βλέπουν το πρόγραμμα σπουδών που προσφέρουν σαν ευκαιρία να πιάσουν κορόιδα αλλοδαπούς φοιτητές και δεν προσφέρουν δεκάρα, άλλα το βλέπουν σαν ευκαιρία να εκπαιδεύσουν τις μάζες, οπότε προσφέρουν αβέρτα κλπκλπ. Σε γενικές γραμμές καλοί βαθμοί στο προηγούμενο πτυχίο (όχι απαραίτητα άριστα), να δείξεις στην αίτησή σου ότι έχεις ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για το αντικείμενο, π.χ. ότι έχεις ασχοληθεί όχι μόνο μέσα στο πανεπιστήμιο αλλά και στον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου με αυτό, και τέλος τι φοιτητής είσαι. Και εξηγώ: υπάρχουν τρεις κατηγορίες φοιτητών: ντόπιοι (home), ΕΕ και ξένοι. Ντόπιοι και ΕΕ πληρώνουν τα ίδια δίδακτρα αλλά έχουν διαφορετική πρόσβαση σε υποτροφίες (μερικές υποτροφίες π.χ. είναι μόνο για ΕΕ). 

Ντόπιος φοιτητής είναι όποιος, ανεξάρτητα από το διαβατήριό του, έχει ζήσει και πληρώσει φόρους στη χώρα όλη την τριετία πριν την έναρξη των σπουδών (έχει και κάποιες ρυθμίσεις για στρατιώτες, αλλά αυτό δε μας απασχολεί). Σε πολλά προγράμματα συμφέρει να είσαι ντόπιος γιατί είναι τόσο λίγοι οι ντόπιοι που τους δίνουν χρηματοδότηση για να τους προσελκύσουν. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η μετάφραση ανήκει στα προγράμματα που δεν έχουν μεγάλη ζήτηση από ντόπιους. Φυσικά αυτά δεν θα στα πούνε με το νι και με το σίγμα τα πανεπιστήμια, γιατί όπως θα έχεις μάθει από τη μελέτη της Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας, εδώ στο ΗΒ όλα λέγονται πλαγίως. Άλλωστε άμα ανακοίνωναν περάστε κόσμε, εδώ τα λεφτά με ουρά, θα γινόταν το αδιαχώρητο. Απλά ρωτάς (ή κοιτάς στις σελίδες του πανεπιστημίου): what funding is available?



> Εδώ στην Ελλάδα συνήθως ισχύει το αντίθετο. Πρώτα γράφεσαι σε μία σχολή και μετά σου επιτρέπεται να διεκδικήσεις κάποια υποτροφία.


Όχι σε όσες ξέρω, όπως π.χ. του Ωνάσειου κλπ, αλλά δεν είναι του παρόντος η συζήτηση αυτή. 



> Kάτι σαν αυτό;;



Ναι, μόνο που αυτές οι αγγελίες είναι για δασκάλους που έχουν τελειώσει την διδασκαλική εκπαίδευση, δηλαδή όχι της κατηγορίας σου. Διάβασε εδώ λεπτομέρειες. 



> Το θέμα όμως είναι πως δε θα μου άρεσε να ζήσω στην Αγγλία για πολύ καιρό, άντε το πολύ 1-2 χρόνια.



Αυτό δεν το ξέρεις προκαταβολικά. Μπορεί να έρθεις εδώ και να σου αρέσει, κι αν δε σου αρέσει φεύγεις, δεν έγινε και τίποτα. Αλλά εκτός από το ΗΒ υπάρχει και η Ιρλανδία, η Μάλτα κι ένα σωρό άλλες αγγλόφωνες χώρες που προσφέρουν παρόμοιες ή και καλύτερες δυνατότητες. Απλά δεν ξέρω πολλά γι'αυτές για προφανείς λόγους. 



> Έπειτα τα μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα έχουν μεγάλο φόρτο εργασίας. Θα προλαβαίνω και να διαβάζω και να δουλεύω;;


Αν βρεις υποτροφία ή εκμεταλλευτείς άλλες δυνατότητες χρηματοδότησης δεν θα χρειάζεται να δουλεύεις και να εργάζεσαι. 



> Επιπλέον, φαντάζομαι πως για να σε δεχθούν σε σχολείο ως δασκάλα, καθηγήτρια θα πρέπει να έχεις και κάποια προϋπηρεσία στο επάγγελμα.


Δεν σου πρότεινα δουλειά δασκάλου αλλά βοηθού δασκάλου. Classroom assistant. Δεν χρειάζεται προϋπηρεσία. 
Όπως εξήγησα στο προηγούμενο, για να γίνεις δάσκαλος χρειάζεται ΡGCE, το πτυχίο του δασκάλου (πρωτοβάθμιας- δευτεροβάθμιας) για όσους έχουν ήδη πτυχίο. Αυτό μπορείς να το πάρεις είτε με σπουδές παιδαγωγικής και πρακτική εξάσκηση σε ένα χρόνο, είτε σε δύο χρόνια στη δουλειά, ενώ εργάζεσαι σε σχολείο σαν βοηθός δασκάλου. Τα δίδακτρα συνήθως τα πληρώνει το κράτος. Οι εκπαιδευόμενοι δάσκαλοι έχουν επίσης οικονομική βοήθεια για στέγαση κοντά στο σχολείο και διάφορα άλλα οικονομικά κίνητρα. Μ' άλλα λόγια, δεν είναι άσχημα τα πράγματα, ούτε θα σου κοστίσει το να πάρεις το χαρτί του δασκάλου. Φυσικά ο μισθός του εκπαιδευόμενου δασκάλου είναι χαμηλός και επιπλέον όπως είπα, για ορισμένες ειδικότητες δεν έχουν μεγάλη ανάγκη οπότε έχουν λιγότερα κίνητρα. Αν όμως ξέρεις καλά Γαλλικά, μπορείς να ζητήσεις να γίνεις δασκάλα Γαλλικών που είναι ειδικότητα υψηλής ζήτησης: επειδή δεν έχεις πτυχίο γαλλικής φιλολογίας μάλλον θα σου ζητήσουν να δώσεις εξετάσεις στα γαλλικά για να αποδείξεις ότι τα ξέρεις ικανοποιητικά ή να παρακολουθήσεις πρόγραμμα ενίσχυσης των γαλλικών. 

Οπότε αυτό που σου πρότεινα είναι:
Αύγουστος 2012: έρχεσαι Αγγλία, ξεκινάς εκπαιδευόμενη βοηθός δασκάλου σε σχολείο. Μόλις εξοικειωθείς με το σύστημα θα μπορείς ίσως να κάνεις και ιδιαίτερα για να συμπληρώνεις το εισόδημά σου. 
Αύγουστος 2014: τελειώνει η εκπαίδευση και πιάνεις δουλειά σαν κανονική δασκάλα σε σχολείο
Αύγουστος 2015: έχεις κλείσει τρία χρόνια φορολογούμενη στην Αγγλία, άρα θεωρείσαι home student, δικαιούσαι φοιτητικό δάνειο με πολύ χαμηλό επιτόκιο και ευνοϊκούς όρους, δικαιούσαι έξτρα χρηματοδότηση, γενικώς είσαι σε πολύ καλύτερη θέση για να χρηματοδοτήσεις τις σπουδές μετάφρασης. Επιπλέον έχεις εξοικειωθεί με τη χώρα, τη γλώσσα, το πώς κάνουμε αιτήσεις στα πανεπιστήμια κλπ. Οπότε ξεκινάς τις σπουδές μετάφρασης τώρα ή συνεχίζεις άλλη μια χρονιά σα δασκάλα και ξεκινάς του χρόνου. Συστατική παίρνεις από τον διευθυντή του σχολείου σου (προϊστάμενός σου). 
Αύγουστος 2016: είσαι 26 ετών (αν έχω υπολογίσει σωστά) κι έχεις τελειώσει τις σπουδές μετάφρασης, έχεις διδακτική πείρα, έχεις μάθει πολύ καλύτερα την αγγλική γλώσσα και τα τερτίπια της. Η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης. 



> Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν την έχω και δεν ξέρω καν αν θα την αποκτήσω. Έχω ψάξει μέσω αγγελιών σε φροντιστήρια (εδώ στην Ελλάδα) και συνεχώς τρώω "εργασιακές χυλόπιτες"  επειδή μου λείπει πολυετής (τουλάχιστον 3-5 χρόνια) εμπειρία στη φροντιστηριακή διδασκαλία.



Καλή τύχη. Δυστυχώς, στο τρέχον οικονομικό και εργασιακό κλίμα, θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο. 



> Ένα άλλο που με αγχώνει με το μεταπτυχιακό στο εξωτερικό είναι αν μέχρι να πάω (γιατί για τα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια δε μπορώ να φύγω για έξω) θα μπορέσω να έχω τις απαιτούμενες συστατικές επιστολές.



Βλ. άνω. Αν εργάζεσαι, μία συστατική είναι λογικό να είναι από τον εργοδότη σου. Φυσικά οι Έλληνες εργοδότες δεν ξέρουν πολλά από τέτοια, αλλά στην ουσία γράφει ότι κάνεις καλά τη δουλειά σου και είσαι επιμελής και πιστεύει ότι οι μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές θα σε ωφελήσουν και ότι με τις ικανότητες και την αφοσίωση που δείχνεις σε κάθε στόχο σου οι σπουδές θα είναι παιχνιδάκι κλπ κλπ. Επίσης, εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια Αγγλία, οι συστατικές είναι απαραίτητες με την αίτηση αλλά δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικές όσο τις παρουσιάζουν. Επιπλέον, το πολύ τρεις συστατικές χρειάζονται, όχι εκατόν τρεις. 



> Τα χρόνια όμως περνούν και οι 2 από τους καθηγητές αυτούς θα πάρουν σε 1-2 χρόνια σύνταξη.


Κράτησε επαφή έτσι ώστε να μπορείς να τους ζητήσεις συστατική και τότε. 



> Μετά οι άλλοι που θα μείνουν θα μπορούν να μου δώσουν επιστολή ή επειδή θα έχουν μεσολαβήσει κάποια χρόνια δε θα μπορέσουν να "εκτιμήσουν" τους βαθμούς μου και τις εργασίες μου στα μαθήματά τους;;



Θα έχουν στο αρχείο τους βαθμούς σου, ούτως ή άλλως. 

Εδώ να κάνω μια παρένθεση για τις συστατικές: αυτές οι συστατικές που ο καθηγητής δεν σε ξέρει ιδιαίτερα και απλώς κοιτάζει τι βαθμούς είχες και σου γράφει κάτι γενικό καλές είναι, αλλά δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο και το ξερουν κι οι παραλήπτες τους. Αυτό που δεν ξέρουμε (τουλάχιστον όλοι) στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι αυτό που μετράει είναι η προσπάθεια πέρα από τις απαιτήσεις του κάθε μαθήματος. Μια έξτρα εργασία, λίγη παραπάνω δουλειά που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε καμιά μικροπαρουσίαση σε συνέδριο, ενασχόληση με κάποιο θέμα για προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον κι όχι γιατί το απαιτεί το μάθημα (και αναζήτηση βοήθειας από τον τομέα), συμμετοχή σε προαιρετικές δραστηριότητες κλπ κλπ. Αυτά κάνουν τον φοιτητή αξέχαστο και μετά μπορείς να του δώσεις συστατική που πετάει και μπορεί ο φοιτητής να προσθέσει τη δραστηριότητα στην αίτησή του σαν επιπρόσθετο στοιχείο γιατί είμαι καλός φοιτητής και να με πάρετε κλπκλπ. Για να καταλάβεις, είχα μια συγκάτοικο κάποτε που δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα καλή φοιτήτρια αλλά είχε ασχοληθεί με το αντικείμενό της και εκτός μαθημάτων, επειδή την ενδιέφερε. Τη δέχτηκαν για μεταπτυχιακά σε κάποιο πολύ καλό πανεπιστήμιο που κανονικά με το βαθμό που είχε δεν θα την δέχονταν, βασισμένοι στην εξωπανεπιστημιακή επιστημονική δραστηριότητά της (δυστυχώς, δεν τους έβγαλε ασπροπρόσωπους, κόπηκε, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα). 

Τέλος, θα πω αυτό που λέει κι η Παλάβρα: αποφάσισε τι ακριβώς σε ενδιαφέρει. Ακολουθούν συστάσεις που ίσως φαίνονται επικριτικές, αλλά είναι για το καλό σου και ίσως κάποιες δεν ισχύουν στην περίπτωσή σου:
Όπως τα περισσότερα παιδιά της ηλικίας σου που μεγαλώνουν στην Ελλάδα σε περιβάλλον που δεν έχει γνώσεις για το τι γίνεται παραπέρα, είναι φυσικό να σου φαίνονται βουνό τα πάντα. Μια βασική διαφορά που έχω παρατηρήσει ανάμεσα στα "καλά" ιδιωτικά σχολεία της Ελλάδας και στα δημόσια (ακόμα και τα πολύ καλά δημόσια σαν αυτό που πήγαινα εγώ) είναι το ότι τα δημόσια δεν σε προετοιμάζουν για το παραπέρα, για το αντισυμβατικό κλπ. Και φυσικά δεν τα κατηγορώ. Στο "κανονικό", το "ομαλό" αν θέλεις μοντέλο, τελειώνεις το σχολείο, πας πανεπιστήμιο και μετά εργάζεσαι σε αυτό ακριβώς που σπούδασες. Συνήθως όλα κοντά στον τόπο καταγωγής σου. Όμως το μοντέλο αυτό δεν καλύπτει περιπτώσεις που κάποιοι π.χ. σπουδάζουν εκτός Ελλάδας, έχουν εξωπανεπιστημιακές ασχολίες πιο σημαντικές από τις πανεπιστημιακές, κάνουν μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές, έχουν επιστημονικά ενδιαφέροντα σε άλλο κλάδο, έχουν καλλιτεχνικές ανησυχίες, εργάζονται ή επιθυμούν να εργαστούν σε κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό κλπ κλπ κλπ. Αν δεν είσαι ο τρικούπης που τα ξετρυπώνει όλα (έτσι με λέει η γιαγιά μου υπερβάλλοντας), ώστε να βρεις το δρόμο μόνος σου, αν δεν έχεις το ανάλογο οικογενειακό/ φιλικό περιβάλλον που θα σε καθοδηγήσει, δυστυχώς, είναι δύσκολα. Κι είναι κρίμα, γιατί τα μη-παραδοσιακά μοντέλα που περιγράφω πιο πάνω δεν είναι πλέον τόσο ασυνήθιστα, κι είναι κρίμα να τους βλέπεις να πνίγονται (σε μια κουταλιά νερό συνήθως). 

Προχτές μίλαγα με την κουμπάρα μου και αναρωτιόμασταν πόσο βόδια ήμασταν όταν πρωτοήρθαμε στην Αγγλία και πόσο ανελαστικά βλέπαμε τα πάντα γιατί δεν ξέραμε, και πόσα λάθη κάναμε λόγω του ότι νομίζαμε ότι όλα ήταν σαν την Ελλάδα. Και πόση έπαρση είχαμε γιατί νομίζαμε ότι επειδή είχαμε πάρει ένα πτυχίο (με λίαν καλώς και χωρίς πρόσθετα επιστημονικά ενδιαφέροντα) είχαμε δέσει το γάιδαρό μας, είχαμε γίνει επιστημόνισσες και περιμέναμε τον ανάλογο θαυμασμό (που δεν ερχόταν). Ευελπιστώ ότι εγώ ήμουνα λίγο, ελάχιστα καλύτερα γιατί μίλαγα καλά τη γλώσσα κι αυτό βοήθησε στην πιο γρήγορη ένταξη ή μπορεί να συνέβαλε να γίνω πιο πολύ ρεζίλι, μια που με καταλάβαιναν όταν έλεγα @^%#*&^% εις άπταιστον αγγλικήν, ενώ άλλοι Έλληνες έλεγαν @#%$^%& σε τρισάθλια αγγλικά κι ίσως δεν γίνονταν κατανοητοί.

Οπότε, επιστρέφοντας σε σένα αγαπητό Όνειρο13, βλέπω αναποφασιστικότητα, δισταγμό και ανελαστικότητα. Πολλά από αυτά που λες ότι άκουσες ή σου είπαν δείχνουν παρόμοια ανελαστικότητα, είναι υπερβολικά απόλυτα και συνήθως όχι 100% ακριβή. Βεβαίως η Ελλάδα είναι ανελαστική και απόλυτη, κι ίσως μας φαίνεται παράξενο το ότι αλλού υπάρχει και ελαστικότητα και σχετικότητα (και παρόλα αυτά όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία). Είναι πολύ πιθανό αναζητώντας πληροφορίες για την Αγγλία, βλέποντας τα πάντα υπό το πρίσμα της Ελλάδας να σου φαίνονται όλα δύσκολα ή ασυνάρτητα, να μην ξέρεις από πού ν' αρχίσεις. Δεν είναι, και... ξεκίνα από την αρχή. Αφιέρωσε λίγο χρόνο, διάβασε τις σελίδες που σε παραπέμπουμε και θα βρεις πολλές πληροφορίες. 

Βλέπω επίσης περισσότερη σημασία στο χαρτί κι όχι στην ουσία. Αυτό είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος των Ελλήνων, γιατί στην Ελλάδα όλοι ζητάνε για απόδειξη πτυχία, πιστοποιητικά κλπ. Και ναι μεν εγγυώνται ένα ελάχιστο επίπεδο, αλλά δεν αρκεί το χαρτί, πρέπει να μπορείς να δείξεις και άλλο ενδιαφέρον για το αντικείμενο (με αποδείξεις, όχι με λόγια). Αλλιώς είσαι μία ακόμα απόφοιτη αγγλικής φιλολογίας με μεταπτυχιακό στη μετάφραση, δεν ξεχωρίζεις από το σωρό. Να σου πω κι ένα μυστικό: στα μεταπτυχιακά στην Αγγλία πρέπει να κάνεις προσπάθεια να μην πάρεις το πτυχίο ή να είσαι έξτρα-τούβλο. 

Βλέπω μια ψιλοπαραίτηση, επίσης. Δε χρειάζεται να μας δώσεις λογαριασμό για τις αποφάσεις σου, σκέψου το όμως. Γιατί παραίτηση; Μήπως λόγω αναποφασιστικότητας; Μήπως γιατί δεν φαίνονται εύκολα όλα; Και συνήθως, όταν υπάρχει αναποφασιστικότητα και έλλειψη σχεδίου δεν φταίει μόνο η έλλειψη ενημέρωσης κλπ αλλά και το ότι δεν είναι 100% ικανοποιητικές οι επιλογές μας.

Και τέλος, το κλασσικό, που θα έπρεπε να διδάσκεται στα σχολεία, δεν βλέπω στόχους και πρόγραμμα. Πιο πάνω σου έδωσα ένα πρόγραμμα που οδηγεί σε κάποιον στόχο. Μπορεί να μην είναι αυτός ο στόχος σου, οπότε το πρόγραμμα σού είναι άχρηστο. Μόνο εσύ ξέρεις τους στόχους σου. Ένα πράγμα που έμαθα με την πείρα είναι ότι πρέπει να έχεις στόχους και προγράμματα αλλιώς δεν καταφέρνεις και πολλά πράγματα (και φυσικά ελαστικότητα, δεν είναι κρεμάλα οι στόχοι, πάντα μπορείς να αλλάξεις γνώμη, έχοντας φυσικά επίγνωση των συνεπειών της αλλαγής). Αν πάλι φοβάσαι ότι οι επιλογές σου είναι μη-αντιστρέψιμες, φρόντισε να αποβάλεις το φόβο. Πάντα υπάρχει σχέδιο Β, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά κλπ κλπ. Στόχος είναι στην ουσία το κίνητρο, δεν είναι πέτρα στο λαιμό, δεν είναι ντε και καλά κάτι που το σχεδιάζεις με την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια. 

Επειδή λοιπόν στα καθ' ημάς όταν είμαστε μικροί δε μας ρωτάει ή μάλλον δεν μας βάζει κανείς να σκεφτούμε τους στόχους μας, κι επειδή οι πιο πολλοί γονείς είναι απλώς ικανοποιημένοι που το παιδί τους πάει πανεπιστήμιο, χωρίς πρόγραμμα (εκτός από το μοντέλο πιο πάνω), βλέπω συνέχεια νέα παιδιά να είναι χαμένα στο διάστημα με το τέλος του πτυχίου, να περιμένουν εκατό χρόνια το διορισμό χαζολογώντας (όταν ήταν εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο) και γενικότερα να έχουν μια γενική ιδέα του τι θέλουν επαγγελματικά (ενίοτε ούτε δική τους η ιδέα αλλά κάποιου φίλου ή συγγενή) αλλά χωρίς σχέδιο. Εντάξει, υπάρχουν και μερικοί που δεν είναι έτσι, αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι με αυτούς τώρα. 

Να μερικά που δεν σου είπα πιο πάνω για τους στόχους: Πες λοιπόν ότι τα αγγλικά σου δεν είναι αρκετά καλά για να πας κατευθείαν στο πρόγραμμα εκπαιδευόμενου δασκάλου (πράγμα πολύ πιθανό). Επιπλέον, δεν έχεις συστατικές για δουλειά από Αγγλία, μόνο από Ελλάδα, που σημαίνει ότι μειονεκτείς σε σχέση με τον Άγγλο υποψήφιο (εννοείται ότι οι εργοδότες εμπιστεύονται περισσότερο τους ντόπιους, που ξέρουν το σύστημα και μπορούν να πουν πόσο καλά ταιριάζεις στην κάθε θέση και να σε αξιολογήσουν με βάση αγγλικά κριτήρια). Τι κάνεις; Το βάζεις κάτω; Όχι. Βρίσκεις θέση βοηθού δασκάλου για να αποκτήσεις την πείρα, τη συστατική και την πρακτική εξάσκηση στη γλώσσα. Οπότε στο πιο πάνω πλάνο προσθέτεις ένα χρόνο ακόμα στην αρχή κάπως έτσι:
2012: Βοηθός δασκάλου με σκοπό τη συστατική και την εξάσκηση
Εννοείται ότι ο μισθός θα είναι χαμηλός και θα ζεις πολύ μετρημένα και χωρίς την έξτρα οικονομική βοήθεια για υποψήφιους δασκάλους, αλλά δεν θα πεινάς και με λίγο καλό κουμάντο κάπως θα τα φέρνεις βόλτα. Εννοείται επίσης ότι δεν θα είναι κοντά σου η μαμά σου να σου σιδερώνει τα εσώρουχα. Θα είναι λίγο ζόρικα, ίσως. Και μπορεί και να μη σου αρέσει και να αποφασίσεις ότι αντί να σε πρήζουν τα σκασμένα στο σχολείο προτιμάς να κάνεις μια αίτηση για δουλειά στο αγγλικό δημόσιο (προσλαμβάνουν πολίτες ΕΕ με πτυχίο) ή σε τράπεζα (εκεί δουλεύουν οι περισσότεροι με πτυχίο αγγλικής φιλολογίας στην Αγγλία) ή να πας να γίνεις αρτίστα του παλκοσένικου ή να γυρίσεις τρέχοντας στην Ελλάδα με μια βαλίτσα γεμάτη ιστορίες για το πόσο φρικτά ήταν.

Λοιπόν, έξω έχει αρχίσει να ξημερώνει κι εγώ γράφω εδώ και δυο ώρες αντί να κοιμάμαι, οπότε σε αφήνω γιατί θέλω να κοιμηθώ. Σκέψου τα αυτά που σου λέμε και διάβασε τα πάντα. Όχι ζαβολιές, να κοιτάξεις όλες τις σελίδες.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2012)

Two thumbs up, SBE. :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2012)

Thumbs up κι από μένα στην SBE. Νομίζω ότι άνετα θα μπορούσε να δώσει μερικά motivation seminars :)


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2012)

Πήγαινα να της βάλω το παράσημο αλλά είδα ότι κάποιος με πρόλαβε :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2012)

Χεχε ;)


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

Ρε συ SBE, το κείμενό σου μου έφερε δάκρυα στα μάτια. Να 'σαι καλά, κοπέλα μου...

Edit. Δεν ξέρεις πόσο θα 'θελα να το τρίψω στα μούτρα να το δείξω σε μερικούς γονείς και στα βλαστάρια που μεγάλωσαν... 
Προφανώς κανένας υπαινιγμός για την κοπελίτσα που ρωτάει. Τουλάχιστον εκείνη το ψάχνει.


----------



## Elsa (May 19, 2012)

Πολύ καλό το κείμενο, SBE, το πρότεινα ήδη στα δικά μου βλαστάρια για μελέτη!


----------



## Philip (May 19, 2012)

Fantastic and very helpful analysis, SBE (and very true!). I hope you got some sleep afterwards.:)


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2012)

Τι να πω τώρα; Ευχαριστώ, παίδες, για τα καλά λόγια, αλλά περισσότερο είναι το θέμα διάλογος με τον εαυτό μου σε ηλικία 22 ετών- τι θα ήθελα να μου είχαν πει τότε και να είχα το μυαλό να δώσω σημασία. Κατά προτίμηση οι γονείς μου, αλλά και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, το ίδιο θα ήταν. Από το ένα αυτί θα μπαίνανε κι από το άλλο θα βγαίνανε, όμως, έτσι δεν είναι; Κι εντάξει, τότε δεν υπήρχε ιντερνέτ (αν και υπήρχε ημέιλ, δεν είμαι ΤΟΣΟ αρχαία), όλα γίνονταν δι' αλληλογραφίας και τα ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό με αεροπλάνο κόστιζαν όσο μερικά μηνιάτικα οπότε δεν υπήρχε να πάω να δω αν θα μου αρέσει πριν αποφασίσω αν θα πάω εκεί. Λάθη που έκανα; Πολλά. Όπως π.χ νόμιζα ότι όλα ήταν άσπρο- μαύρο. 

Όσο για τη συγκάτοικό μου που τη δέχτηκε καλό πανεπιστήμιο χάρη στις εξωπανεπιστημιακές της δραστηριότητες, παρόλο που είχε αίσχος βαθμούς, όταν κόπηκε απλώς έψαξε στο ιντερνέτ, βρήκε έναν ελληνοαμερικανό που έκανε αυτά που την ενδιέφεραν, είδε ότι αυτός θα ήταν στο Λονδίνο για ένα συνέδριο και πήγε και τον βρήκε στο συνέδριο και πιστεύω ότι τον έπιασε και στις γαλιφιές, πατριωτάκια είμαστε ας αλληλοβοηθηθούμε (μην πάει ο νους σας στο πονηρό, δεν του ρίχτηκε), και λίγους μήνες αργότερα ήταν στις ΗΠΑ με χρηματοδότηση. Και πέρσι τη βλέπω στην τηλεόραση, η διακεκριμένη ελληνοαμερικανίδα καθηγήτρια κλπ κλπ. Έκανε κιόλας ότι έχει ξεχάσει τα ελλήνικος. 

Εγώ από την άλλη είχα εντοπίσει μια ελληνοαμερικανίδα που έκανε έρευνα ακριβώς σε αυτά που με ενδιέφεραν (και είχα κάνει κι εγώ παρόμοια) κι είχα πάει να την βρω σε ένα συνέδριο που είχε έρθει Αγγλία. Και με το που εμφανίστηκε, ήταν λες και εμφανίστηκε η Μαντόνα, της ορμήξανε οι πάντες να της μιλήσουν κι εγώ _περίμενα υπομονετικά τη σειρά μου_ η οποία δεν ήρθε γιατί η φίρμα η ελληνοαμερικανίδα έπρεπε για κάποιο λόγο να φύγει γρήγορα και... αυτό ήταν. Ίσως καλύτερα για μένα, γιατί βλακείες θα της έλεγα, δεν είχα ιδέα ότι όταν κάνεις τέτοια πρέπει να έχεις έτοιμο κάτι πιασάρικο να τους πεις. Είχα σκοπό να της πω π.χ. ότι μου άρεσε πολύ η έρευνά της και ότι ήθελα να δουλέψω μαζί της. Γενικώς και αορίστως. Είχα μελετήσει ό,τι είχε δημοσιεύσει την προηγούμενη πενταετία, αλλά προετοιμασμένη να μιλήσω γι' αυτά δεν ήμουνα, ούτε είχα σκεφτεί τι δουλειά θα μπορούσα να της προτείνω να κάνουμε, γιατί κανένας δε μου είχε πει ότι για να σου δώσει σημασία κάποιος πρέπει να του δείξεις ότι θα του λύσεις κάποιο πρόβλημά του και ότι έχεις ήδη κάνει την σχετική προεργασία- πράγματα απλά που τότε μοιάζανε να έχουν βγει από άλλο ανέκδοτο. Ούτε ήμουνα προετοιμασμένη να μιλήσω για τη δική μου έρευνα, γιατί πίστευα ότι δεν ήταν αξιόλογη (η μετριοφροσύνη στα όρια της ηλιθιότητας). 
Στην περίπτωση της μεγαλοκαθηγήτριας- ροκ σταρ, έπρεπε να είχα επικοινωνήσει μαζί της με συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις για έρευνα, ακόμα κι αν κατάληγα να κάνω άλλα στο τέλος, αλλά εγώ πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό μου _να δουλέψω στο εργαστήριό της κι ας φτιάχνω καφέδες_, δεν είχα κανένα σχέδιο. Στο συνέδριο έτυχε να καθίσω δίπλα σε έναν από τους συνεργάτες της και πιάσαμε κουβέντα στο διάλειμμα και αντί να τον ξεψαχνίσω για το πού κοιτάνε να επεκταθούν και προς τα πού πάει η έρευνά τους, ώστε να έχω πληροφορίες από μέσα για να ξέρω τι θα ήθελαν να ακούσουν, έμεινα στα περί ανέμων και υδάτων. Με ψιλοαπογοήτευσε κιόλας που μου είπε ότι η τύπισσα είναι τόσο διάσημη που έχουν καμιά εκατοστή μηνύματα κάθε βδομάδα που την παρακαλάνε για σπουδές στο μαγαζί της, γιατί δε σκέφτηκα ότι οι πιο πολλοί είναι περιπτώσεις σαν εμένα, απροετοίμαστοι, και απλώς τα μηνύματα πάνε στο καλάθι των αχρήστων. Της έστειλα κι εγώ μήνυμα και μάλλον αυτή την τύχη είχε. 
Τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να είχα κάνει διαφορετικά; Να επιστρατεύσω τον καθηγητή μου. Να του είχα πει το και το, και επειδή εσένα θα σε προσέξει γιατί είσαι καθηγητής και είσαστε συνάδερφοι, πες της καμιά καλή κουβέντα κλπ. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα βοηθούσε γιατί κι ο ίδιος θα έβγαινε κερδισμένος να έχει δικό του άνθρωπο σε τέτοιο ερευνητικό κέντρο για μελλοντικές συνεργασίες. 
Έπειτα, μετά από λίγο καιρό ανακάλυψα ότι είχαμε κοινούς γνωστούς με την Λαίδη Γκάγκα της ηλεκτρονικής, αλλά δεν ήθελα να ζητήσω να μας φέρουν σε επαφή γιατί δεν ήθελα να τους έχω υποχρέωση :woot: Ακόμα τότε νόμιζα ότι τέτοιες διευκολύνσεις είναι βδελυρά ρουσφέτια ή τρισάθλιες και ύποπτες συναλλαγές- πολλοί Έλληνες τα ίδια νομίζουν για το νετγουόρκινγκ. Ενώ θα μπορούσα και σ' ένα αεροπλάνο να είχα μπει, να πήγαινα στις ΗΠΑ να την δω. Να είχα πει στους κοινούς μας γνωστούς να μας καλέσουν π.χ. σπίτι τους να γνωριστούμε μεταξύ τυρού και αχλαδίου. Όχι, αυτά μου φαίνονταν βουνό.
Η υπόθεση τελείωσε με το ότι μια ωραία ημέρα ενώ ακόμα προσπαθούσα ανεπιτυχώς να βρω μια άκρη, η Γκάγκα ανακοίνωσε ότι αποσύρεται από την ενεργή έρευνα για να αφοσιωθεί στα διοικητικά και στην οικογένειά της. 

Και ελπίζω όποιος διαβάζει τα πιο πάνω να μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει τι θέλω να πω και να μην κολλήσει στο ότι τα αναφέρω σε παράδειγμα αντί για λίστα με δράσεις. Τα έχω χρωματίσει κιόλας.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Is Σοφία your middle name? :)

(No, don't answer it.)


----------



## Earion (May 21, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε SBE. Τα δυο κείμενά σου ήταν η προσφορά σου στα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας. Μοδεράτορες, βάλτε το σηματάκι.


----------



## mariposa (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats και από μένα SBE!!


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 5, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, SBE! Πλέον όταν οι φοιτητές μου κάνουν την ίδια ερώτηση (όπως κάθε τέλος έτους) θα τους δείχνω το κείμενό σου χωρίς να πω κουβέντα. 

Πολύτιμο κομμάτι, indeed! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Ευχαριστώ, SBE! Πλέον όταν οι φοιτητές μου κάνουν την ίδια ερώτηση (όπως κάθε τέλος έτους) θα τους δείχνω το κείμενό σου χωρίς να πω κουβέντα.
> Πολύτιμο κομμάτι, indeed! :)


Προτείνω να τη φωνάξεις να τους τα πει από κοντά :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2012)

Χαίρομαι που το εκτιμάτε παίδες, αλλά, ποιά είναι η ερώτηση;

_ΥΓ Εμφανίσεις κατόπιν συνεννοήσεως με τον ατζέντη μου_


----------



## Themis (Jun 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> _ΥΓ Εμφανίσεις κατόπιν συνεννοήσεως με τον ατζέντη μου_


Ναι, αλλά θα κάνεις έκπτωση στους λεξιλόγους, ε;


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2012)

Eιδικά τιμολόγια κατόπιν συνεννοήσεως.


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ από την άλλη είχα εντοπίσει μια ελληνοαμερικανίδα που έκανε έρευνα ακριβώς σε αυτά που με ενδιέφεραν (και είχα κάνει κι εγώ παρόμοια) κι είχα πάει να την βρω σε ένα συνέδριο που είχε έρθει Αγγλία. Και με το που εμφανίστηκε, ήταν λες και εμφανίστηκε η Μαντόνα, της ορμήξανε οι πάντες να της μιλήσουν κι εγώ _περίμενα υπομονετικά τη σειρά μου_ η οποία δεν ήρθε γιατί η φίρμα η ελληνοαμερικανίδα έπρεπε για κάποιο λόγο να φύγει γρήγορα και... αυτό ήταν. Ίσως καλύτερα για μένα, γιατί βλακείες θα της έλεγα, δεν είχα ιδέα ότι όταν κάνεις τέτοια πρέπει να έχεις έτοιμο κάτι πιασάρικο να τους πεις. Είχα σκοπό να της πω π.χ. ότι μου άρεσε πολύ η έρευνά της και ότι ήθελα να δουλέψω μαζί της. Γενικώς και αορίστως. Είχα μελετήσει ό,τι είχε δημοσιεύσει την προηγούμενη πενταετία, αλλά προετοιμασμένη να μιλήσω γι' αυτά δεν ήμουνα, ούτε είχα σκεφτεί τι δουλειά θα μπορούσα να της προτείνω να κάνουμε, γιατί κανένας δε μου είχε πει ότι για να σου δώσει σημασία κάποιος πρέπει να του δείξεις ότι θα του λύσεις κάποιο πρόβλημά του και ότι έχεις ήδη κάνει την σχετική προεργασία- πράγματα απλά που τότε μοιάζανε να έχουν βγει από άλλο ανέκδοτο. Ούτε ήμουνα προετοιμασμένη να μιλήσω για τη δική μου έρευνα, γιατί πίστευα ότι δεν ήταν αξιόλογη (η μετριοφροσύνη στα όρια της ηλιθιότητας).
> Στην περίπτωση της μεγαλοκαθηγήτριας- ροκ σταρ, έπρεπε να είχα επικοινωνήσει μαζί της με συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις για έρευνα, ακόμα κι αν κατάληγα να κάνω άλλα στο τέλος, αλλά εγώ πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό μου _να δουλέψω στο εργαστήριό της κι ας φτιάχνω καφέδες_, δεν είχα κανένα σχέδιο.



Καταρχήν να πω κι εγώ ότι το προηγούμενο ποστ ήταν όντως πάρα πολύ καλό, (μάλλον) αποτέλεσμα εμπειρίας αλλά και με ενδιαφέρον για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

Ωστόσο, αυτά εδώ περί ελληνοαμερικανίδας δεν είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο, πιστεύω. Πάρα πολλοί Έλληνες ξεκίνησαν ακαδημαϊκή σταδιοδρομία στην Αμερική χωρίς να έχουν έστω και μία διασύνδεση. Δεν έψαξαν να βρουν Έλληνες και μη. Ξεκίνησαν διδακτορικό από τη μπροστινή πόρτα. Τα διδακτορικά προγράμματα στα μεγάλα πανεπιστήμια της Αμερικής έχουν καθιερωμένη διαδικασία αίτησης (με επιπλέον εξετάσεις σε κάποια πεδία, π.χ. Subject GRE). Καθιερωμένη διαδικασία σημαίνει ότι είναι συνηθισμένο να μην έχεις επιβλέποντα τον πρώτο χρόνο: _αυτό πάει να πει ότι σε δέχτηκε το Τμήμα λόγω των προσόντων σου κι από κει και πέρα πρέπει να ψάξεις να βρεις με ποιον θα δουλέψεις._


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Ίσως δεν έγιναν ξεκάθαρα τα εξής:
α. εγώ έψαχνα για μεταδιδακτορική θέση, έχοντας κάνει διδακτορικό εκτός ΗΠΑ με επόπτη καθηγητή που δεν ενδιαφερόταν να προωθήσει τους φοιτητές του. Το ότι έτυχε να είναι ελληνοαμερικανίδα η μεγαλοκαθηγήτρια είναι τυχαίο γεγονός, θα μπορούσε να είναι Αγγλοαμερικανίδα ή Αμερικανοτουρκάλα. Αλλά μη μου πεις ότι δεν είναι ένας από τους βασικούς στόχους των συνεδρίων το νετγουόρκιγκ μεταξύ συναδέρφων. 
β. η συγκάτοικός μου είχε πολύ χαμηλούς βαθμούς και είχαν αρνηθεί όλοι να της δώσουν συστατικές για ΗΠΑ, οπότε χρειαζόταν την προσωπική επαφή για να κάνει το sales talk της. 
Και (σημαντικότερο) δεν βλέπω γιατί υποτιμάς τόσο πολύ την προσωπική επαφή. Δεν είναι ρουσφέτι, δεν είναι παρακάλια για χατήρι και επιπλέον, τώρα με το ιντερνέτ δεν είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση. Επιπλέον δεν ξέρω πολλούς που να ξεκίνησαν διδακτορικό κάπου χωρίς να έχουν πρώτα συζητήσει (και διαπραγματευτεί) με τον μετέπειτα επόπτη καθηγητή τους, ούτε στις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ίσως δεν έγιναν ξεκάθαρα τα εξής:
> α. εγώ έψαχνα για μεταδιδακτορική θέση, έχοντας κάνει διδακτορικό εκτός ΗΠΑ με επόπτη καθηγητή που δεν ενδιαφερόταν να προωθήσει τους φοιτητές του. Το ότι έτυχε να είναι ελληνοαμερικανίδα η μεγαλοκαθηγήτρια είναι τυχαίο γεγονός, θα μπορούσε να είναι Αγγλοαμερικανίδα ή Αμερικανοτουρκάλα. Αλλά μη μου πεις ότι δεν είναι ένας από τους βασικούς στόχους των συνεδρίων το νετγουόρκιγκ μεταξύ συναδέρφων.



ΟΚ, αυτό είτε δεν το είχες γράψει είτε δεν το πρόσεξα εγώ. Όντως, αν θέλεις να κάνεις ποστντοκ πάρα πολύ συχνά το νετγουόρκιγκ είναι η μόνη λύση ιδίως αν θέλεις να κάνεις υπερατλαντικό άλμα (αν και για ποστντοκ υπάρχουν fellowships και group postdocs όπου μετράει το βιογραφικό και η συνέντευξη αποκλειστικά).



SBE said:


> β. η συγκάτοικός μου είχε πολύ χαμηλούς βαθμούς και είχαν αρνηθεί όλοι να της δώσουν συστατικές για ΗΠΑ, οπότε χρειαζόταν την προσωπική επαφή για να κάνει το sales talk της.



Ακριβώς αυτό είναι που προσπάθησα να κριτικάρω: γιατί είχε πολύ χαμηλούς βαθμούς; Κι εφόσον τους είχε, γιατί δεν αποφάσισε να πάει να κάνει κάτι άλλο; Καλή και άγια η προσωπική επαφή, αλλά μόνο αν χρειάζεται για να αναδείξει όντως καλά προσόντα που αλλιώς ίσως να μην τα πρόσεχε κανείς.



SBE said:


> Και (σημαντικότερο) δεν βλέπω γιατί υποτιμάς τόσο πολύ την προσωπική επαφή. Δεν είναι ρουσφέτι, δεν είναι παρακάλια για χατήρι και επιπλεόν, τώρα με το ιντερνέτ δεν είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση.



Νομίζω δεν την υποτιμώ, βλ. παραπάνω. Βασικά εγώ κάνω μία διάκριση ανάμεσα στο α) τι-δουλεύει-αν-είσαι-καπάτσος-και-χωρίς-ηθικές-αναστολές από τη μία και το β) τι-μπορεί-να-κάνει-κάποιος-που-είναι-αξιόλογος-αλλά-όχι-τελείως-αφελής από την άλλη. Με βάση την ανάγνωσή μου του 4x ποστ σου παραπάνω αυτά που γράφεις ανήκουν στο β).



SBE said:


> Επιπλέον δεν ξέρω πολλούς που να ξεκίνησαν διδακτορικό κάπου χωρίς να έχουν πρωτα συζητήσει (και διαπραγματευτεί) με τον μετέπειτα επόπτη καθηγητή τους, ούτε στις ΗΠΑ.


Οι περισσότεροι από τους γνωστούς μου στις ΗΠΑ ξεκίνησαν διδακτορικό χωρίς να γνωρίζουν κάποιον καθηγητή προσωπικά ή μέσω γνωστού. Βέβαια αυτό ισχύει για τους ξένους, οι Αμερικάνοι όλο και κάποια διασύνδεση είχαν, όμως α) τα τμήματα προσλαμβάνουν πολύ περισσότερους αμερικανούς, εφόσον είναι στην ίδια τους τη χώρα, β) το σχετικό ποσοστό των φοιτητών που γίνονται καθηγητές στο τέλος είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο για τους ξένους.

Επαναλαμβάνω: δεν λέω ασφαλώς ότι αν τα πας καλά στο προπτυχιακό πρόκειται να γίνεις καλός ερευνητής. Λέω όμως ότι
για να βρεις τους καλούς ερευνητές πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με αυτούς που στα 22-23 δείχνουν ότι ίσως έχουν μέλλον (πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων, π.χ. διάνοιες που βαριούνται).


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι κάνουμε κύκλους γύρω από το ίδιο θέμα και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι εξακολουθείς να συγχέεις το να κάνει κάποιος γνωστή την παρουσία του με το ρουσφέτι. Δε μου αρέσει να δίνω πληροφορίες για τον εαυτό μου σε ανοιχτά μαγαζιά, αλλά για να μην χρειαστούν κι άλλες διευκρινήσεις πιο κάτω να αναφέρω ότι είχα γίνει δεκτή με πλήρη χρηματοδότηση για (μεταπτυχιακό που θα οδηγούσε σε) διδακτορικό σε τρία πολύ γνωστά αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμια κι ένα καναδικό. Οπότε το σύστημα το ξέρω. Δεν θεωρώ όμως ότι στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα συζητάμε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, απλώς κοιτάμε να βοηθήσουμε κάποιον που έχει συγκεκριμένες απορίες, χωρίς φιλολογίες που δεν ισχύουν στην περίπτωσή του. 



> αν και για ποστντοκ υπάρχουν fellowships και group postdocs όπου μετράει το βιογραφικό και η συνέντευξη αποκλειστικά



Εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι μαζί μιλάμε και χώρια καταλαβαινόμαστε και μάλλον αντιδράσεις σαν τη δική σου είχα υπόψη πιο πάνω όταν έλεγα ότι οι Έλληνες συνήθως παρεξηγούν το νετγουόρκινγκ και το περνάνε για ρουσφετολογία και για χατίρια. Δεν είπα πουθενά, ούτε υπονόησα, ότι το να πλησιάσεις κάποιον και να του συστηθείς και να του πεις δυο κουβέντες για επαγγελματικά ζητήματα θα τον κάνει να σου δώσει δουλειά, χωρίς μάλιστα να κοιτάξει τι άλλο κυκλοφορεί στην πιάτσα. Δεν το έχω δει ποτέ να συμβαίνει και είπα τόσες φορές οτι δεν μιλάω για ρουσφέτι. Το ότι κάπου μιλήσατε με κάποιον και του έκανες κάποια εντύπωση μπορεί να σε πάει μέχρι τη συνέντευξη (αν ήταν καλή η εντύπωση) ή να σε χαντακώσει (αν ήταν κακή η εντύπωση). Το ζητούμενο είναι πάντα να βρεις την ευκαιρία να παρουσιάσεις τον εαυτό σου στη ρημάδα τη συνέντευξη, ώστε να συγκριθείς με τους άλλους υποψήφιους. Και αυτά ισχύουν σε όλες τις δουλειές, όχι μόνο στα ποστντόκια. 



> Ακριβώς αυτό είναι που προσπάθησα να κριτικάρω: γιατί είχε πολύ χαμηλούς βαθμούς; Κι εφόσον τους είχε, γιατί δεν αποφάσισε να πάει να κάνει κάτι άλλο; Καλή και άγια η προσωπική επαφή, αλλά μόνο αν χρειάζεται για να αναδείξει όντως καλά προσόντα που αλλιώς ίσως να μην τα πρόσεχε κανείς.



Είχε χαμηλούς βαθμούς γιατί δεν διάβαζε. Και όχι, δεν αποφάσισε να πάει να κάνει κάτι άλλο γιατί ήταν ξεροκέφαλη και ήθελε πάση θυσία να γίνει μια μέρα καθηγήτρια στο ΜΙΤ. Και πιστεύω ότι αυτό που πούλαγε, που δεν θα φαινόταν χωρίς προσωπική επαφή, ήταν η φιλοδοξία που έτρεχε από τα μπατζάκια της, η αυτογνωσία ότι δεν είχε καλούς βαθμούς και το θράσος της. Άμα είσαι αυτός που επιλέγει να δώσει ευκαιρίες σε άλλους μπορεί καμιά φορά να δώσεις μια ευκαιρία σε κάποιον που δεν είναι φαβορί μόνο και μόνο γιατί βλέπεις άλλα προσόντα. Μπορεί να σου βγει σκάρτος, μπορεί και όχι. 



> Οι περισσότεροι από τους γνωστούς μου στις ΗΠΑ ξεκίνησαν διδακτορικό χωρίς να γνωρίζουν κάποιον καθηγητή προσωπικά ή μέσω γνωστού.



Βλ. άνω, τρία πανεπιστήμια των ΗΠΑ κλπ. Αλλά δε συζητάμε για αυτό το πράγμα. Και για να μην μιλάω όλο για μένα, ένας Κορεάτης ξεκίνησε διδακτορικό κανά χρόνο μετά από μένα στο εργαστήριό μας και πριν δεχτεί την προσφορά θέσης που του έκανε το πανεπιστήμιο ήρθε επίσκεψη να μας δει και να αποφασίσει αν του κάνουμε και συμφώνησε μέχρι και σε ποιό γραφείο θα καθόταν. Φυσικά ήταν 32 ετών κι όχι 22 σαν εμάς τους υπόλοιπους, και συνεπώς δεν ήταν χάνος.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 6, 2012)

> Καλή και άγια η προσωπική επαφή, αλλά μόνο αν χρειάζεται *για να αναδείξει όντως καλά προσόντα που αλλιώς ίσως να μην τα πρόσεχε καν*είς.



Δεν βρίσκω νόημα στην οποιαδήποτε κόντρα σας και δεν με αφορά, αλλά αυτό εδώ το κομμάτι θα ήθελα να το σχολιάσω και να το υπερτονίσω!!!!! 

Πόσο λάθος κάνουν κάποιοι όταν από τη δική τους ποταπή θέση σε κατηγορούν ότι μπήκες κάπου με μέσο, όταν το δικό τους βιογραφικό είναι 3 σελίδες (με τα στοιχεία τους μαζί) και το δικό σου 133 (άνευ στοιχείων). 

Πόσο εύκολα κάνουν το λάθος οι αδαείς πιστεύοντας ότι το να πουλήσει κάποιος ένα εξαιρετικό προϊόν και να το αγοράσει ο μελλοντικός αγοραστής είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το να πουλάς με λαμογιά και από την πίσω πόρτα το σκάρτο πράγμα. 

Και πόσο συχνά συγχέεται η ΣΥΣΤΑΣΗ με το ΡΟΥΣΦΕΤΙ. 

Θα έλεγα κι άλλα, όμως δεν πειράζει, κρατιέμαι. Απλώς ήθελα να το τονίσω αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Να προσθέσω κάτι που το είδα ξαναδιαβάζοντας το αρχικό μήνυμα του agezerlis: αναφέρεις ότι αρκετοί ξεκίνησαν διδακτορικά χωρίς επαφές με καθηγητές στις ΗΠΑ. Εννοείς ότι ξεκίνησαν σε πρόγραμμα μαθημάτων που μετά κάνεις έρευνα. Μ'άλλα λόγια την επαφή με τον καθηγητή την κάνουν όταν πάνε εκεί. Η ιδανική μέθοδος, όπως δείχνει το κλιπάκι εδώ από το 3:20 και μετά, είναι η επικοινωνία και η διαπραγμάτευση. 
Από κει και πέρα, εμείς που καθόμαστε εδώ και γενικολογούμε δεν ξέρουμε τι έκανε ο κάθε φοιτητής όταν βρέθηκε στην Αμερική.


----------



## angelazo (Jun 20, 2012)

Oneiro13 said:


> Mήπως γνωρίζετε στο περίπου τα κριτήρια για να διεκδικήσει κάποιος αυτές τις υποτροφίες;;
> Επειδή μου λέτε πως αν δεν τα καταφέρω να πάρω την υποτροφία, μπορώ να μην κάνω εγγραφή στο πανεπιστημίο.
> Εδώ στην Ελλάδα συνήθως ισχύει το αντίθετο. Πρώτα γράφεσαι σε μία σχολή και μετά σου επιτρέπεται να διεκδικήσεις κάποια υποτροφία.
> 
> ...



Όσον αφορά τα φροντιστήρια καλό θα ήταν να πας σε φροντιστήρια αλυσίδες στην αρχή τύπου "Ευρωγνώση", όχι γιατί πληρώνουν καλά, αλλά γιατί κάνουν σεμινάρια οι ίδιοι και θα σου αναθέσουν στην αρχή χαμηλά επίπεδα και δεν θα αγχωθείς με την ύλη.Έπειτα αφού θα έχεις αποκτήσει εμπειρία μπορείς να πας και σε άλλα της περιοχής σου. Ακόμη να παρακολουθείς σεμινάρια και την βιβλιογραφία καθώς ανανεώνεται συνεχώς.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> > Οι περισσότεροι από τους γνωστούς μου στις ΗΠΑ ξεκίνησαν διδακτορικό χωρίς να γνωρίζουν κάποιον καθηγητή προσωπικά ή μέσω γνωστού.
> 
> 
> Βλ. άνω, τρία πανεπιστήμια των ΗΠΑ κλπ. Αλλά δε συζητάμε για αυτό το πράγμα. Και για να μην μιλάω όλο για μένα, ένας Κορεάτης ξεκίνησε διδακτορικό κανά χρόνο μετά από μένα στο εργαστήριό μας και πριν δεχτεί την προσφορά θέσης που του έκανε το πανεπιστήμιο ήρθε επίσκεψη να μας δει και να αποφασίσει αν του κάνουμε και συμφώνησε μέχρι και σε ποιό γραφείο θα καθόταν. Φυσικά ήταν 32 ετών κι όχι 22 σαν εμάς τους υπόλοιπους, και συνεπώς δεν ήταν χάνος.





SBE said:


> Από κει και πέρα, εμείς που καθόμαστε εδώ και γενικολογούμε δεν ξέρουμε τι έκανε ο κάθε φοιτητής όταν βρέθηκε στην Αμερική.



Απαντώ με τρομερή καθυστέρηση, for the sake of posterity. Όλα αυτά τα ανώνυμα/ανεκδοτολογικά δεν είναι σοβαρά. 

Το γεγονός είναι ότι στις θετικές επιστήμες κ.λπ. στα διδακτορικά προγράμματα της Αμερικής η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών γίνονται δεκτοί χωρίς να έχουν ήδη βρει advisor. 

Λίγα παραθέματα και λινκς δειγματοληπτικά: 


 "Every incoming graduate student in the department without a Research Advisor is assigned a Temporary Faculty Advisor. Your temporary advisor provides advice about courses and degree requirements to help you design a tentative plan of study for your degree objective. S/he also offers advice on finding a Research Advisor, providing all the necessary signatures until you find one." Πηγή
 "Before you came to your university, you should have made sure that some faculty members were active researchers in areas of interest to you. Now is the time to consider each of those candidates as a potential advisor, measuring them up against the criteria in the previous section. [...] Get to know potential advisors by taking courses from them, attending seminar talks given by them, and by seeing them in their offices (by appointment or during office hours) to talk about their research interests. " Πηγή
 "Once you identify one or more potential advisors, get to know them. Introduce yourself and describe the area you're interested in. Attend their research group meetings if they hold them regularly. Give them a copy of a research proposal if you have a good idea of what you want to work on, and ask for comments. Ask whether they have any TA or RA positions available, or if there are any ongoing research projects that you could get involved with. Read their published papers, and the work of their students. Drop by during office hours and ask questions or make comments. Offer to read drafts of papers -- and do more than just proofread (see the section on feedback)." Πηγή


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2012)

Επειδή έχει περάσει καιρός και δεν έχω διάθεση να ξανακοιτάξωτη συζήτηση απο την αρχη, να πω απλώς ότι κι εγώ θεωρώ αυτά που παραθέτεις μη-σοβαρά. 
Γιατί; 
Γιατί έτσι. Το 62 πιο πάνω λέει ακριβώς το ίδιο. 
Και γιατί τα "παραδείγματα" που λέω, νομίζεις ότι είναι ανεκδοτολογικά ενώ είναι αποτέλεσμα της εμπειρίας μου απο δέκα χρόνια δουλειάς σε πανεπιστήμια. Απλά για λόγους που νομίζω είναι προφανείς, δεν θέλω να πω ονόματα ούτε να παραθέσω αριθμούς και στατιστικές.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Επιτρέψτε στον αναγνώστη να διαλέξει. Χρήσιμα είναι όλα όσα έχουν ειπωθεί. Δεν αποκλείεται η εμπειρία εκείνου που θα σας διαβάσει να αποτελέσει μια τρίτη εκδοχή (αν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει τρίτη).


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2013)

Το βάζω εδώ επειδή το έμαθα σήμερα, και ελπίζω να βοηθήσει όσους σκέφτηκαν να πάνε να γίνουν δάσκαλοι στην Αγγλία: για όσους έχουν κάνει παιδαγωγικά μαθήματα στο πανεπιστήμιο (και έχουν πτυχίο από χώρα ΕΕ εννοείται) δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κάνουν το PGCE και μπορούν να δουλέψουν στα δημόσια σχολεία της Αγγλίας αμέσως. Χρειάζεται επίσης να αποδείξουν καλή γνώση της αγγλικής, με πρόσφατες εξετάσεις για κάποιο από τα συνήθη πιστοποιητικά, δεν είμαι σίγουρη ποιο, και φυσικά επικυρωμένες μεταφράσεις και αναλυτική βαθμολογία κλπ κλπ. Σχετικές πληροφορίες εδώ. Υποθέτω πως όποιος ενδιαφερόταν θα το βρήκε, αλλά το αναφέρω για να είναι πιο πλήρεις οι πληροφορίες πιο πάνω και μην πει κανένας ότι τον παραπλάνησα.


----------

